# I won the lottery of life, I am English.



## Roy Batty

Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


----------



## Roy Batty

Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Have you done questionable things?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Welcome to our beautiful part of the internet universe. 

Please note this site is very friendly and a fine upstanding gentleman like yourself will feel at home.

Please enjoy and any question I am sure our great, wise and wonderful moderation team will gladly help you...


----------



## Roy Batty

Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.


----------



## Roy Batty

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Welcome to our beautiful part of the internet universe.
> 
> Please note this site is very friendly and a fine upstanding gentleman like yourself will feel at home.
> 
> Please enjoy and any question I am sure our great, wise and wonderful moderation team will gladly help you...





Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Welcome to our beautiful part of the internet universe.
> 
> Please note this site is very friendly and a fine upstanding gentleman like yourself will feel at home.
> 
> Please enjoy and any question I am sure our great, wise and wonderful moderation team will gladly help you...



Thank you, we English are  the masters of politeness.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.

First off, did you vote for Brexit?

I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.


----------



## Meathead

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government *i am a tired civil servant*. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


?


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
Click to expand...



Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
Click to expand...

No blacks? Do you mean Packies? That is what you call them, right? Elaborate.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No blacks? Do you mean Packies? That is what you call them, right? Elaborate.
Click to expand...


No sir I do not engage in petty name calling.


----------



## Meathead

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No blacks? Do you mean Packies? That is what you call them, right? Elaborate.
Click to expand...

Pakies, not Packies.


----------



## Roy Batty

What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.


----------



## Roy Batty

Meathead said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No blacks? Do you mean Packies? That is what you call them, right? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pakies, not Packies.
Click to expand...

 
No.... it’s simply “Pakis”


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No blacks? Do you mean Packies? That is what you call them, right? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sir I do not engage in petty name calling.
Click to expand...

Good enough. Hope you get along with some on this board.


----------



## Meathead

Roy Batty said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No blacks? Do you mean Packies? That is what you call them, right? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pakies, not Packies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.... it’s simply “Pakis”
Click to expand...

Right


----------



## okfine

Meathead said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No blacks? Do you mean Packies? That is what you call them, right? Elaborate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pakies, not Packies.
Click to expand...

Whatever. Still sounds the same.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Welcome.
Are your teeth crooked?


----------



## OldLady

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
Click to expand...

Welcome, Roy!  Have a cuppa


----------



## bluzman61

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Hello, sir, welcome to the site.  Having voted FOR Brexit and a supporter of Boris Johnson, you sound like you're a smart man.  A warning - Some of the mentally challenged ones that post on these boards WILL call you names.  Sometimes profane or vulgar names.  Just ignore these fools.  That seems to work best with these individuals.


----------



## Roy Batty

OldLady said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Roy!  Have a cuppa
Click to expand...


Thank you, no buttered tea cakes?


----------



## Roy Batty

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
Click to expand...


Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.


----------



## bluzman61

Roy Batty said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
Click to expand...

Good response to a snarky comment.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Roy Batty said:


> What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.


Too many tories and too many brexit pensioners.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
Click to expand...

You have orthodontists?


----------



## Roy Batty

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many tories and too many brexit pensioners.
Click to expand...


The solution isn’t Labour or Liberal parties.


----------



## Roy Batty

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
Click to expand...

 
Yes indeed, even in my Anglo Saxon backwater we have state of the art dentistry.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Roy Batty said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many tories and too many brexit pensioners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The solution isn’t Labour or Liberal parties.
Click to expand...

The solution is tory donors paying some taxes. Need to clear out the tories and stop brexit as well.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, even in my Anglo Saxon backwater we have state of the art dentistry.
Click to expand...

What do you think of Prince Edward getting his tallywhacker in such a jam??

Also. Are you more partial to Beatrice or Eugenie?


----------



## Roy Batty

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many tories and too many brexit pensioners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The solution isn’t Labour or Liberal parties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The solution is tory donors paying some taxes. Need to clear out the tories and stop brexit as well.
Click to expand...


That’s interesting.


----------



## bluzman61

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
Click to expand...

POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?


----------



## okfine

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many tories and too many brexit pensioners.
Click to expand...

I was thinking that. When I was over I heard a lot of disdain for pensioners.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

bluzman61 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
Click to expand...

Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.


----------



## Roy Batty

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, even in my Anglo Saxon backwater we have state of the art dentistry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Prince Edward getting his tallywhacker in such a jam??
> 
> Also. Are you more partial to Beatrice or Eugenie?
Click to expand...


Royalty behaving in this way isn’t surprising.

Beatrice and Eugene both seem very nice respectable young women.


----------



## okfine

Persistence Of Memory said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
Click to expand...

He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, even in my Anglo Saxon backwater we have state of the art dentistry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of Prince Edward getting his tallywhacker in such a jam??
> 
> Also. Are you more partial to Beatrice or Eugenie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Royalty behaving in this way isn’t surprising.
> 
> Beatrice and Eugene both seem very nice respectable young women.
Click to expand...

I love watching Your House of Commons yell at each other. I just wish they could slap each other here and there.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

okfine said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
Click to expand...

Before, To Sir With Love??


----------



## fncceo

Roy Batty said:


> I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.



Stop fingering the public ... you're not a royal.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
Click to expand...


Yes back to a time when they taught Decimal and imperial at school, where we had free milk at 10 o’clock break. 
We only had i dark skinned pupil in our school, she was from Mauritius, she was adopted of course by an RAF officers family.


----------



## Roy Batty

fncceo said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop fingering the public ... you're not a royal.
Click to expand...




fncceo said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop fingering the public ... you're not a royal.
Click to expand...


Fingering the public? I’m not part of The Royal  family old sport.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

OldLady said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Roy!  Have a cuppa
Click to expand...

Do they have coffee in Great Britain? You ever see an Englishmen with a Starbucks cup?


----------



## Roy Batty

Persistence Of Memory said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
Click to expand...



I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2 
From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop fingering the public ... you're not a royal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop fingering the public ... you're not a royal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fingering the public? I’m not part of The Royal  family old sport.
Click to expand...

Man Phillip is going to be 100 soon enough. They actually used his DNA to verify the murdered Romanovs.


----------



## Roy Batty

Persistence Of Memory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Roy!  Have a cuppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they have coffee in Great Britain? You ever see an Englishmen with a Starbucks cup?
Click to expand...




Persistence Of Memory said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, Roy!  Have a cuppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they have coffee in Great Britain? You ever see an Englishmen with a Starbucks cup?
Click to expand...

Starbucks?  No I do not believe I have, there is a “Greggs” Near where I get my Times newspaper that sells perfect coffee at a reasonable £1.60  (black)


----------



## fncceo

Roy Batty said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> 
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
Click to expand...


The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'


----------



## Roy Batty

fncceo said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
Click to expand...


Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> 
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.
Click to expand...

You guys started modern slavery.


----------



## Roy Batty

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys started modern slavery.
Click to expand...

We brought Black slaves to our colonies in Virginia that is true, we also used them in our own colonial Caribbean islands. 
But! Let us not forget it was us British started the movement to free them, it was America who carried in using them even having a civil war to keep them?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Roy Batty said:


> Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.



Then you fibbed in the movie.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys started modern slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We brought Black slaves to our colonies in Virginia that is true, we also used them in our own colonial Caribbean islands.
> But! Let us not forget it was us British started the movement to free them, it was America who carried in using them even having a civil war to keep them?
Click to expand...

That is very very true


----------



## HenryBHough

Wear Kevlar when crossing Waterloo Bridge.


----------



## Roy Batty

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fibbed in the movie.
Click to expand...


White lies Surely?


----------



## Roy Batty

HenryBHough said:


> Wear Kevlar when crossing Waterloo Bridge.



No, since that unfortunate incident involving the terrorist using a vehicle to cowardly run people over there are concrete bollards on either side to pedestrians to walk in safety.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have fine straight teeth, like most English children who’s parents can afford orthodontic treatment I had mine corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> You have orthodontists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POM - Why so snarky towards this person?  Do you dislike English people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes back to a time when they taught Decimal and imperial at school, where we had free milk at 10 o’clock break.
> We only had i dark skinned pupil in our school, she was from Mauritius, she was adopted of course by an RAF officers family.
Click to expand...

Oh, of course she was. No other way, huh?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Roy Batty said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fibbed in the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White lies Surely?
Click to expand...


You said "Fiery the angels fell ..." but now I wonder.

((Welcome to the Monkey House, BTW))


----------



## Tommy Tainant

A few years ago the tories ran on a slogan -

If you want a
******
For a neighbour
Vote labour.

Roy is very much of that brexit mindset.


----------



## bluzman61

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fibbed in the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White lies Surely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Fiery the angels fell ..." but now I wonder.
> 
> ((Welcome to the Monkey House, BTW))
Click to expand...

Is that a Vonnegut reference?  Cool.  It's one of my favorite short story collections.


----------



## Roy Batty

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fibbed in the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White lies Surely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Fiery the angels fell ..." but now I wonder.
> 
> ((Welcome to the Monkey House, BTW))
Click to expand...


Ahhh I see you have looked for quotes from “Blade Runner 
Did you ever read the 2 books of Blade Runner?


----------



## Roy Batty

Tommy Tainant said:


> A few years ago the tories ran on a slogan -
> 
> If you want a
> ******
> For a neighbour
> Vote labour.
> 
> Roy is very much of that brexit mindset.



I see you are a person that wants to see Democracy ended and anarchy instead Tommy!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Roy Batty said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fibbed in the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White lies Surely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Fiery the angels fell ..." but now I wonder.
> 
> ((Welcome to the Monkey House, BTW))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh I see you have looked for quotes from “Blade Runner
> Did you ever read the 2 books of Blade Runner?
Click to expand...


Just the first.  The film was a vague try at the book, but worked anyway.  Have seen it enough to have the dialogue pegged.


----------



## Roy Batty

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, mostly pen pushing duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fibbed in the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White lies Surely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said "Fiery the angels fell ..." but now I wonder.
> 
> ((Welcome to the Monkey House, BTW))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh I see you have looked for quotes from “Blade Runner
> Did you ever read the 2 books of Blade Runner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just the first.  The film was a vague try at the book, but worked anyway.  Have seen it enough to have the dialogue pegged.
Click to expand...


No! I’m just a humble old chap that has read both books when they first came out, I’m an avid reader believing to read the book first, then view the film.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Roy Batty said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago the tories ran on a slogan -
> 
> If you want a
> ******
> For a neighbour
> Vote labour.
> 
> Roy is very much of that brexit mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are a person that wants to see Democracy ended and anarchy instead Tommy!
Click to expand...

Nope, I just value honesty and decency. Kryptonite to conservatives I know.
You will fit in well here Roy. There are lots of racist scumbags on here.


----------



## TooMuchFun1969

Winning is relative, success in professional life, should pale in comparison to success in for personal/spiritual life, to be the best person you can be & make the world the best place you can


----------



## Natural Citizen

Well, nice knowin ya, Roy. I'll give it about three more minutes. lol.


----------



## Roy Batty

Natural Citizen said:


> Well, nice knowin ya, Roy. I'll give it about three more minutes. lol.



I assure you I’m a decent sort, it’s just Tommy posting and accusing me of being a in cahoots with racist thugs that get up my back.


----------



## Hossfly

Roy Batty said:


> What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.


Sounds just like the Free Stuff Party (Democrat Party) we have here in the Colonies.


----------



## Hossfly

Roy Batty said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, nice knowin ya, Roy. I'll give it about three more minutes. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you I’m a decent sort, it’s just Tommy posting and accusing me of being a in cahoots with racist thugs that get up my back.
Click to expand...


Pay no attention to Tommy Taint. He's just a bitter Welshman who has been constipated for 30 years.


----------



## Fueri

Tommy Tainant said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago the tories ran on a slogan -
> 
> If you want a
> ******
> For a neighbour
> Vote labour.
> 
> Roy is very much of that brexit mindset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are a person that wants to see Democracy ended and anarchy instead Tommy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I just value honesty and decency. Kryptonite to conservatives I know.
> You will fit in well here Roy. There are lots of racist scumbags on here.
Click to expand...



Keepin it classy as always Tommy.


Lol.


----------



## Vastator

Roy Batty said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our beautiful part of the internet universe.
> 
> Please note this site is very friendly and a fine upstanding gentleman like yourself will feel at home.
> 
> Please enjoy and any question I am sure our great, wise and wonderful moderation team will gladly help you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our beautiful part of the internet universe.
> 
> Please note this site is very friendly and a fine upstanding gentleman like yourself will feel at home.
> 
> Please enjoy and any question I am sure our great, wise and wonderful moderation team will gladly help you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, we English are  the masters of politeness.
Click to expand...

Odd... Considering the English have been run out on a rail; all places they ever set foot...


----------



## HenryBHough

Roy Batty said:


> No, since that unfortunate incident involving the terrorist using a vehicle to cowardly run people over there are concrete bollards on either side to pedestrians to walk in safety.



Magical bollards that prevent violence from Extinction Revolution crazies?


----------



## playtime

welcome ol' chap!  seems the colonists are in some deep doo doo with a treasonous traitor on the loose yet again.   not sure if he'll meet the same ending as benedict, but one can only hope!


----------



## Roy Batty

All Americans know...”Inside every American there is an Englishman trying to get out!”


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Roy Batty said:


> All Americans know...”Inside every American there is an Englishman trying to get out!”



The smart Englishmen already got out years ago, crossed the Atlantic and became Americans.


----------



## Roy Batty

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Americans know...”Inside every American there is an Englishman trying to get out!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smart Englishmen already got out years ago, crossed the Atlantic and became Americans.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarathonMike

Welcome and enjoy yourself. Do you sense English people swinging decisively Conservative or more evenly divided Liberal/Conservative?


----------



## Roy Batty

MarathonMike said:


> Welcome and enjoy yourself. Do you sense English people swinging decisively Conservative or more evenly divided Liberal/Conservative?



Thats a very good question. Home owners like myself would hate to see a Labour or Liberal high spending £billions  borrowing government, it would mean extra taxation to pay for their wild ideas, Labour and the Liberal parties are like your Democrats, the have nots will vote for them.
The Brexit voters will vote Conservative, even the Labour voters of the past will vote Tory.
In my opinion Labour will be wiped out at the ballot box.


----------



## sparky

Roy Batty said:


> All Americans know...”Inside every American there is an Englishman trying to get out!”




yup....


~S~


----------



## MarathonMike

Roy Batty said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy yourself. Do you sense English people swinging decisively Conservative or more evenly divided Liberal/Conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a very good question. Home owners like myself would hate to see a Labour or Liberal high spending £billions  borrowing government, it would mean extra taxation to pay for their wild ideas, Labour and the Liberal parties are like your Democrats, the have nots will vote for them.
> The Brexit voters will vote Conservative, even the Labour voters of the past will vote Tory.
> In my opinion Labour will be wiped out at the ballot box.
Click to expand...

Interesting. One more question, what is your opinion of the London mayor?


----------



## Roy Batty

MarathonMike said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy yourself. Do you sense English people swinging decisively Conservative or more evenly divided Liberal/Conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a very good question. Home owners like myself would hate to see a Labour or Liberal high spending £billions  borrowing government, it would mean extra taxation to pay for their wild ideas, Labour and the Liberal parties are like your Democrats, the have nots will vote for them.
> The Brexit voters will vote Conservative, even the Labour voters of the past will vote Tory.
> In my opinion Labour will be wiped out at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. One more question, what is your opinion of the London mayor?
Click to expand...


He is exactly what London  deserves.


----------



## bluzman61

Roy Batty said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy yourself. Do you sense English people swinging decisively Conservative or more evenly divided Liberal/Conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a very good question. Home owners like myself would hate to see a Labour or Liberal high spending £billions  borrowing government, it would mean extra taxation to pay for their wild ideas, Labour and the Liberal parties are like your Democrats, the have nots will vote for them.
> The Brexit voters will vote Conservative, even the Labour voters of the past will vote Tory.
> In my opinion Labour will be wiped out at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. One more question, what is your opinion of the London mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is exactly what London  deserves.
Click to expand...

So do you like him or not?  It SOUNDS like you don't.


----------



## Roy Batty

bluzman61 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy yourself. Do you sense English people swinging decisively Conservative or more evenly divided Liberal/Conservative?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a very good question. Home owners like myself would hate to see a Labour or Liberal high spending £billions  borrowing government, it would mean extra taxation to pay for their wild ideas, Labour and the Liberal parties are like your Democrats, the have nots will vote for them.
> The Brexit voters will vote Conservative, even the Labour voters of the past will vote Tory.
> In my opinion Labour will be wiped out at the ballot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. One more question, what is your opinion of the London mayor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is exactly what London  deserves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you like him or not?  It SOUNDS like you don't.
Click to expand...


The London Mayor was elected by the people of London, they knew what he was before the election yet they still voted for him. My statement was simple... they deserve him.


----------



## Picaro

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.



Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.

You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.


----------



## OldLady

Picaro said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
Click to expand...

*Lucky Man* died.


----------



## Roy Batty

OldLady said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lucky Man* died.
Click to expand...


No! The “Lucky Man” that the song was composed about died before the man who wrote the song died.


----------



## Roy Batty

Picaro said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
Click to expand...

 
In the civil service one signs a contract of secrecy, good God man, I’m not an American that lets secrets go for peanuts.


----------



## sparky

Roy Batty said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the civil service one signs a contract of secrecy, good God man, I’m not an American that lets secrets go for peanuts.
Click to expand...



we can up the ante'.......maybe bangers & mash?





~S~


----------



## Roy Batty

sparky said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the civil service one signs a contract of secrecy, good God man, I’m not an American that lets secrets go for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we can up the ante'.......maybe bangers & mash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Why you “sneaky bugger”  all Brits would sell their mothers to a sex starved Mullah for a plate of that.


----------



## OldLady

Roy Batty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lucky Man* died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! The “Lucky Man” that the song was composed about died before the man who wrote the song died.
Click to expand...

Listen, buster.  You might as well get this clear from the start:  When Old Lady gives you a cup of tea, you thank her and throw it in the potted plant if you don't care for tea.  You don't ask for buttered biscuits or a cup of coffee.  And you DON'T say stupid shit just to poke sticks at her.  She is a venerable Liberal Queen on this flippin' board and no one who gives her a hard time survives.
Word to the wise.


----------



## Indeependent

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Great...When’s the new remix of Revolver?


----------



## Roy Batty

OldLady said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lucky Man* died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! The “Lucky Man” that the song was composed about died before the man who wrote the song died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, buster.  You might as well get this clear from the start:  When Old Lady gives you a cup of tea, you thank her and throw it in the potted plant if you don't care for tea.  You don't ask for buttered biscuits or a cup of coffee.  And you DON'T say stupid shit just to poke sticks at her.  She is a venerable Liberal Queen on this flippin' board and no one who gives her a hard time survives.
> Word to the wise.
Click to expand...

Yes excuse my poor judgment in asking for a buttered tea cake, I should have asked for jam on it as well. 
Of course, as every Englishman was taught “the lady is always right, and should be treated as a lady!”
But when a lady doesn’t behave like a lady she isn’t expected to be treated as such!


----------



## Jitss617

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
Click to expand...

Can I get a hell yeah!


----------



## Roy Batty

Indeependent said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Great...When’s the new remix of Revolver?
Click to expand...


Sorry old chum, can’t say I’ve seen it.


----------



## Unkotare

The OP is a sock.


----------



## Indeependent

Roy Batty said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Great...When’s the new remix of Revolver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry old chum, can’t say I’ve seen it.
Click to expand...

You can see The Beatles’ Revolver?


----------



## Roy Batty

Unkotare said:


> The OP is a sock.



As I’m a newbie, can I ask what an OP is?


----------



## Indeependent

Roy Batty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a sock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I’m a newbie, can I ask what an OP is?
Click to expand...

Opening Poster of a Thread.


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> The OP is a sock.


HEY! You watch your mouth.. don’t go attacking new posters hear he has  great insight like this gentleman does


----------



## Roy Batty

Unkotare said:


> The OP is a sock.


 
No sir, i can assure you I am not, and if a moderator wants to know anything at all he/she can PM anytime


----------



## Roy Batty

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is a sock.
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! You watch your mouth.. don’t go attacking new posters hear he has  great insight like this gentleman does
Click to expand...


Thank you sir!


----------



## OldLady

Indeependent said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Great...When’s the new remix of Revolver?
Click to expand...




Roy Batty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lucky Man* died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! The “Lucky Man” that the song was composed about died before the man who wrote the song died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, buster.  You might as well get this clear from the start:  When Old Lady gives you a cup of tea, you thank her and throw it in the potted plant if you don't care for tea.  You don't ask for buttered biscuits or a cup of coffee.  And you DON'T say stupid shit just to poke sticks at her.  She is a venerable Liberal Queen on this flippin' board and no one who gives her a hard time survives.
> Word to the wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes excuse my poor judgment in asking for a buttered tea cake, I should have asked for jam on it as well.
> Of course, as every Englishman was taught “the lady is always right, and should be treated as a lady!”
> But when a lady doesn’t behave like a lady she isn’t expected to be treated as such!
Click to expand...

Haven't we met somewhere before?


----------



## Roy Batty

OldLady said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Great...When’s the new remix of Revolver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Lucky Man* died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! The “Lucky Man” that the song was composed about died before the man who wrote the song died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, buster.  You might as well get this clear from the start:  When Old Lady gives you a cup of tea, you thank her and throw it in the potted plant if you don't care for tea.  You don't ask for buttered biscuits or a cup of coffee.  And you DON'T say stupid shit just to poke sticks at her.  She is a venerable Liberal Queen on this flippin' board and no one who gives her a hard time survives.
> Word to the wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes excuse my poor judgment in asking for a buttered tea cake, I should have asked for jam on it as well.
> Of course, as every Englishman was taught “the lady is always right, and should be treated as a lady!”
> But when a lady doesn’t behave like a lady she isn’t expected to be treated as such!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't we met somewhere before?
Click to expand...


We may have, Ive been around a long time on various forums since the noughties.


----------



## Jitss617

I like that Chuck Norris pic! He  used to kick the shit out of all the Asian Japanese in the movies And in real
Life.


----------



## petro

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Welcome to the Jungle 


From flyover country,  land of the Deplorable. Where we love our country, our guns, our internal combustion toys, and our V8 grocery getters.


----------



## Roy Batty

Jitss617 said:


> I like that Chuck Norris pic! He  used to kick the shit out of all the Asian Japanese in the movies And in real
> Life.



As an ex martial artist I can respect the man. Having read his autobiography I know his history in learning a form of Tae Kwon Do.
Chuck is a different sort of bloke that you come across in a do jo, I am a light middle weight with a normal bone density, Chuck however is a different build. He is of a few that I’ve encountered with a flexible large bone density. To which I deem indestructible and hard to hurt guys.
His natural athleticism and mental character would have got him to the top of any career.
At one time he owned the biggest martial artist academy in the US, only to lose it in failed business management.


----------



## Jitss617

I remember seeing chuck Norris walking down the street and a group of Japanese were walking his way They look like martial artist some sumo wrestlers.. 

Chuck told them he didn’t want no issues.. 
one jap tried to swing at chuck and leaped in the air extending his leg, knocking the jap out.  The others ran away like cowards.


----------



## Roy Batty

Jitss617 said:


> I remember seeing chuck Norris walking down the street and a group of Japanese were walking his way They look like martial artist some sumo wrestlers..
> 
> Chuck told them he didn’t want no issues..
> one jap tried to swing at chuck and leaped in the air extending his leg, knocking the jap out.  The others ran away like cowards.



Of course Chuck feared no one in his younger days and would have relished that encounter as a treat for the day.
He of course had especially made jeans with a wide gusset so he could leap around and do high kicks.


----------



## rightwinger

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Welcome aboard Brit


----------



## Picaro

Roy Batty said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the civil service one signs a contract of secrecy, good God man, I’m not an American that lets secrets go for peanuts.
Click to expand...


Ian Fleming managed to get around some of that. And why, not; the Russian already know all the is to know, might as well tell everybody else, too.

Actually I meant John Le Carre, but Fleming was good, too. And Daniel Silva.


----------



## Picaro

Unkotare said:


> The OP is a sock.



Most socks are far more interesting than you are, so it's not a big deal if he is.


----------



## Dalia

Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think



They are headlines all over the world.

Who wants to stop that? People love a good scandal.

Relieves the tedium of Brexit.


----------



## Mindful

Should never have given that car crash of an interview. 

Beatrice was involved in setting it up.


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think



No the fault lays at the feet of a demented woman who trusted an Egyptian to look after her safety, the french driver was drunk and trying to evade the paparazzi in pursuit of the Mercedes.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.



Beatrice can’t even tie her own shoelaces up by herself. Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.

By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
(It gives you away darling)


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are headlines all over the world.
> 
> Who wants to stop that? People love a good scandal.
> 
> Relieves the tedium of Brexit.
Click to expand...


Actually the tedium of Brexit has taken a back seat for the moment, stopping a Marxist, Bullshitting, mad, pensioner be Prime minister is top priority.


----------



## Roy Batty

Picaro said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. I hope you wash that finger often, and I always wanted to know who Emerson, Lake, and Palmer wrote their song *Lucky Man* about.
> 
> You should blog about your experiences in govt. It's usually the civil servants who make it all work, no matter how diligently the politicians try and screw it all up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the civil service one signs a contract of secrecy, good God man, I’m not an American that lets secrets go for peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ian Fleming managed to get around some of that. And why, not; the Russian already know all the is to know, might as well tell everybody else, too.
> 
> Actually I meant John Le Carre, but Fleming was good, too. And Daniel Silva.
Click to expand...


Actually you’ve caught me out!  At the moment I’m halfway through a story, I’ve been writing for a few years now.  My style is fiction, but with a sting in the tail for my victim.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are headlines all over the world.
> 
> Who wants to stop that? People love a good scandal.
> 
> Relieves the tedium of Brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the tedium of Brexit has taken a back seat for the moment, stopping a Marxist, Bullshitting, mad, pensioner be Prime minister is top priority.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you brought that up.

He likes damson jam.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the fault lays at the feet of a demented woman who trusted an Egyptian to look after her safety, the french driver was drunk and trying to evade the paparazzi in pursuit of the Mercedes.
Click to expand...


Agree, to a certain extent.

I never understood the mad dashing around on that fateful night.

Why didn't they stay put  in the Ritz? Knowing the Paparazzi was lying in wait all over Paris.


----------



## sparky

Roy Batty said:


> Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.



But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....





~S~


----------



## Mindful

sparky said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?

You landed us with Meghan Markle.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
Click to expand...

What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.


----------



## sparky

Mindful said:


> You landed us with Meghan Markle.



well......and you _'lot'_  are adding some _uuhmmm,_,,,cream to our coffee .._per se'_

but look at the _bright_ side , the entire royal regime just _proved to the world_ they're EOE 

in a generation they could get _minority_ loans on the cheap....

~S~


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
Click to expand...


Genetic.


----------



## Mindful

sparky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well......and you _'lot'_  are adding some _uuhmmm,_,,,cream to our coffee .._per se'_
> 
> but look at the _bright_ side , the entire royal regime just _proved to the world_ they're EOE
> 
> in a generation they could get _minority_ loans on the cheap....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


I'd prefer milk in mine.

As for the rest, I can't decipher hieroglyphics.


----------



## sparky

Mindful said:


> As for the rest, I can't decipher hieroglyphics.



whimsical racist poke @ the anglo sax Mindful....  

cheers!

Stiff-Ass Brit — Licence to Drink
~S~


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
Click to expand...

Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol


----------



## Mindful

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
Click to expand...


It's usually from too much testosterone.


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think





Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the Royals she is the stupidest, the next to her for that title is Prince Harry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
Click to expand...

 
I’m an old git that is true, but! I have a thick full head of hair, my two sons still gaze longingly at my lustrous waves.  Both of my sons hair started to thin out in their late 20s.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
Click to expand...

It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, and welcome to the forum my neighbor LOL, but what do you think of the royal family? are they going to fall? it's not like before anyway I hate them for the way they all treated Diana and they are behind the failure of Brexit, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the fault lays at the feet of a demented woman who trusted an Egyptian to look after her safety, the french driver was drunk and trying to evade the paparazzi in pursuit of the Mercedes.
Click to expand...

That's your opinion, I think they treated Diana like shit from the beginning and especially Charles


And the Queen she close her eyes, she can bite her fingers today, she covered her two unworthy sons Charles and Andrew.

I am not an American.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
Click to expand...


They use bolt washers these days?


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he's got a _grand _sense of humor especially opting to provoke _vs. _evade them nasty paparazzis....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
Click to expand...


Nonsense!  I still have thick wavey hair and can balance 23     5/8” bolt washers on the end of my todger just like


Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They use bolt washers these days?
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!  I still have thick wavey hair and can balance 23     5/8” bolt washers on the end of my todger just like
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They use bolt washers these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Prove it.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!  I still have thick wavey hair and can balance 23     5/8” bolt washers on the end of my todger just like
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They use bolt washers these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


Like hoola hoops in the circus?


----------



## Unkotare

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
Click to expand...



Leave it to a Brit to not know what it’s really for.


----------



## Mindful

Unkotare said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a Brit to not know what it’s really for.
Click to expand...


What do you know about Brits?


----------



## Unkotare

Mindful said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a Brit to not know what it’s really for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about Brits?
Click to expand...




The basics.


----------



## Roy Batty

Unkotare said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a Brit to not know what it’s really for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about Brits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basics.
Click to expand...

Ok then, how many Brits have you met, and how many did you make friends with, were they from the north or south of Britain?


----------



## Mindful

Inside every American is a Brit trying to get out.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Inside every American is a Brit trying to get out.



Yes! All White Americans I’ve met want to have or have admitted they have British  ancestry.

My 23andMe result have given me over 1,400  American family dna members already.... I rest my case!


----------



## Mac-7

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


As long as you’re not here to lecture Americans about our faults you are welcome


----------



## Roy Batty

Mac-7 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you’re not here to lecture Americans about our faults you are welcome
Click to expand...

 25 pages strong and no lectures yet. Go figure?


----------



## Mindful

Mac-7 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you’re not here to lecture Americans about our faults you are welcome
Click to expand...


Have you seen the way you queue?


You are even more polite than the English.


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Actually I think he is a fine ole chap.
> 
> 
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.
Click to expand...

One of the "revolt" dates from 2011.


----------



## okfine

I miss going to Woolies


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was born a LONG time ago. Before there were Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the "revolt" dates from 2011.
Click to expand...


It must be said. David Cameron hounded every  rioter they could identify from police photographs, shop and street videos.
The courts were kept busy for over a year convicting these people. From students to young barristers all were convicted. The criminal records they now have stops most from getting high paid jobs still.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> I miss going to Woolies


Ahhh Woolies, I bought my first washing machine from them in 1979, a Zanussi, the bugger cost £349 the wife’s mother got me interest free payments as long as I paid it off in 3 months cos she worked there.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before, To Sir With Love??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the "revolt" dates from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be said. David Cameron hounded every  rioter they could identify from police photographs, shop and street videos.
> The courts were kept busy for over a year convicting these people. From students to young barristers all were convicted. The criminal records they now have stops most from getting high paid jobs still.
Click to expand...

London has a few cameras.

Do you watch the Eastenders?


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember my father putting it on TV, of course he was horrified and quickly turned the knob of the hired TV changing of to the good old BBC2
> From that brief view of “To sir with love” I believe it was in good old BLACK and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UK has a 'proud' history of beating up the 'coloureds'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we have to keep them in order. To bring civilisation to the world we Brits have had to get tough with the darkies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the "revolt" dates from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be said. David Cameron hounded every  rioter they could identify from police photographs, shop and street videos.
> The courts were kept busy for over a year convicting these people. From students to young barristers all were convicted. The criminal records they now have stops most from getting high paid jobs still.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London has a few cameras.
> 
> Do you watch the Eastenders?
Click to expand...

 Leave it out governor! 

No, not really not since Tiff married that half caste lad.
My wife went to a local convention 2 weeks ago, she had a selfie with Dot cottons lad “Nick Cotton” 
In a proper Cockney accent he said to her “Give my regards to yer ole man”


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss going to Woolies
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh Woolies, I bought my first washing machine from them in 1979, a Zanussi, the bugger cost £349 the wife’s mother got me interest free payments as long as I paid it off in 3 months cos she worked there.
Click to expand...

Such a deal. I bought some durable soft sided bags from Woolies years ago for practically nothing. Been through a lot of travel.
Oh, and the selection of sweets...


----------



## Roy Batty

Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.


For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:

F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Beautiful Woolworth building in lower Manhattan.


----------



## alang1216

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Yep! 
F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till. 
My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.


----------



## Mindful

alang1216 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
Click to expand...


Not that one again. 

Look to your own. The swamp folk of Louisiana. Some have no teeth atall.


----------



## Roy Batty

alang1216 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
Click to expand...


At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
Click to expand...

Here is a video of the local Woolworth's Museum. It's not that good. The videographer must have been on a timeline:


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
Click to expand...

Some are just plain ignorant. Plenty of oranges from Spain.


----------



## TNHarley

Welcome.
Fuck the EU.
I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world. 

I lived in London for a short while; loved it. 

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a video of the local Woolworth's Museum. It's not that good. The videographer must have been on a timeline:
Click to expand...


Woolworths in the early 60s was the only place you could buy army figures, I remember my mother buying me 2 for 1d
1d was a penny in pre decimal money.


----------



## alang1216

Roy Batty said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
Click to expand...

Great news.  Is that a thumbs up, thumbs down, or neither for the NHS?


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
Click to expand...


Tom Cruise; he dumped Nicole; stuff him!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Welcome.
> Fuck the EU.
> I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.



Did you take the test?


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Fuck the EU.
> I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Roy Batty

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise; he dumped Nicole; stuff him!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Nicole couldn’t get her head around the alien shit Tom was forever coming out with.


----------



## alang1216

Mindful said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that one again.
> 
> Look to your own. The swamp folk of Louisiana. Some have no teeth atall.
Click to expand...

It is a very common stereotype here in the colonies, I was just taking the opportunity to see if it were true or not.  My teeth are not the best so I'm not being critical, just curious.


----------



## gtopa1

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are just plain ignorant. Plenty of oranges from Spain.
Click to expand...

After Brexit you can get some of OUR produce again. That Common Market foray was downright hurtful to us Colonials. It will be good to get an FTA up and running with the Old Dart.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Fuck the EU.
> I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


Those DNA Ancestry things.

My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.


----------



## gtopa1

alang1216 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that one again.
> 
> Look to your own. The swamp folk of Louisiana. Some have no teeth atall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a very common stereotype here in the colonies, I was just taking the opportunity to see if it were true or not.  My teeth are not the best so I'm not being critical, just curious.
Click to expand...

You rebellious Colonials have your own teeth?? I suppose it's possible.

Greg


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.




Is this Chuck Norris?


----------



## Roy Batty

alang1216 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that one again.
> 
> Look to your own. The swamp folk of Louisiana. Some have no teeth atall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a very common stereotype here in the colonies, I was just taking the opportunity to see if it were true or not.  My teeth are not the best so I'm not being critical, just curious.
Click to expand...

I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!

It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world.
> 
> I lived in London for a short while; loved it.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


 Me too. Finsbury Park. Where that hook preacher was thrown out of the mosque there.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Fuck the EU.
> I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
Click to expand...

Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise; he dumped Nicole; stuff him!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicole couldn’t get her head around the alien shit Tom was forever coming out with.
Click to expand...

True that; eating placentas isn't my idea of a Menu item. But welcome Old Son. I'm from the Antipodes and look forward to reading about your views on a few issues: Corbyn et al for a start. I'm a conservative so if I am wrong about Corbyn then change my mind. BoJo is a card but haven't seen a lot of his policies really. I must look a tad closer.



Greg


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Fuck the EU.
> I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
Click to expand...


Quite a mix.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world.
> 
> I lived in London for a short while; loved it.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Finsbury Park. Where that hook preacher was thrown out of the mosque there.
Click to expand...

 Finsbury Park ?    What a shit hole


----------



## okfine

gtopa1 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are just plain ignorant. Plenty of oranges from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After Brexit you can get some of OUR produce again. That Common Market foray was downright hurtful to us Colonials. It will be good to get an FTA up and running with the Old Dart.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I live in the (former) lemon capital of the world. Ventura County. PS, don't ever wipe your ass with lemon leaves.


----------



## alang1216

gtopa1 said:


> You rebellious Colonials have your own teeth?? I suppose it's possible.
> 
> Greg


Yeah they're mine, they're all paid off.  And, no not all of them are wood!


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world.
> 
> I lived in London for a short while; loved it.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Finsbury Park. Where that hook preacher was thrown out of the mosque there.
Click to expand...

I lived in Boxmoor near the Grand Union Canal. Fantastic walking and bike riding area. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world.
> 
> I lived in London for a short while; loved it.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Finsbury Park. Where that hook preacher was thrown out of the mosque there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finsbury Park ?    What a shit hole
Click to expand...


Wasn't when I lived there.


----------



## Unkotare

Roy Batty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to a Brit to not know what it’s really for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about Brits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok then, how many Brits have you met, and how many did you make friends with, were they from the north or south of Britain?
Click to expand...


Probably a hundred or so. One of my best friends is from Manchester.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world.
> 
> I lived in London for a short while; loved it.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Finsbury Park. Where that hook preacher was thrown out of the mosque there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Boxmoor near the Grand Union Canal. Fantastic walking and bike riding area.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I'd like to do that walk from Regent's Park to Primrose Hill.


----------



## alang1216

Roy Batty said:


> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.


I believe you.  It's that accent.


----------



## gtopa1

okfine said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are just plain ignorant. Plenty of oranges from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After Brexit you can get some of OUR produce again. That Common Market foray was downright hurtful to us Colonials. It will be good to get an FTA up and running with the Old Dart.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in the (former) lemon capital of the world. Ventura County. PS, don't ever wipe your ass with lemon leaves.
Click to expand...


True that; gum leaves are a lot better. LVat (another poster who henceforth won't be mentioned in polite company) says they leave a pungent after-aroma. Dunno how he found that out.

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Fuck the EU.
> I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
Click to expand...


100% European
I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.  I love the UK.  How are your teeth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some are just plain ignorant. Plenty of oranges from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After Brexit you can get some of OUR produce again. That Common Market foray was downright hurtful to us Colonials. It will be good to get an FTA up and running with the Old Dart.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in the (former) lemon capital of the world. Ventura County. PS, don't ever wipe your ass with lemon leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True that; gum leaves are a lot better. LVat (another poster who henceforth won't be mentioned in polite company) says they leave a pungent after-aroma. Dunno how he found that out.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


lol. Lavatoryman.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world.
> 
> I lived in London for a short while; loved it.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Finsbury Park. Where that hook preacher was thrown out of the mosque there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Boxmoor near the Grand Union Canal. Fantastic walking and bike riding area.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to do that walk from Regent's Park to Primrose Hill.
Click to expand...

I was hoping to get over there this year but the boats have kept me from traveling, but I am determined for next year. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the age of 22 my wisdom teeth started to push my bottom front teeth askew, it was murder, at that age I was heavily into eating steaks, socialising, eating out a lot more.
> My dentist made me wait until he could take them out, by that time my teeth were terrible.
> After the extractions I went to an orthodontist where I wore braces. My teeth are perfectly aligned and I have the smile of Tom Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> Some are just plain ignorant. Plenty of oranges from Spain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After Brexit you can get some of OUR produce again. That Common Market foray was downright hurtful to us Colonials. It will be good to get an FTA up and running with the Old Dart.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in the (former) lemon capital of the world. Ventura County. PS, don't ever wipe your ass with lemon leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True that; gum leaves are a lot better. LVat (another poster who henceforth won't be mentioned in polite company) says they leave a pungent after-aroma. Dunno how he found that out.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Lavatoryman.
Click to expand...


True that; a font of knowledge that one prefers not to tap.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> No Webb Ellis Trophy, NO ASHES,.............................................................I'd say that you get a Participation Trophy but welcome. Brexit is the best thing that could happen to your world.
> 
> I lived in London for a short while; loved it.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too. Finsbury Park. Where that hook preacher was thrown out of the mosque there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Boxmoor near the Grand Union Canal. Fantastic walking and bike riding area.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to do that walk from Regent's Park to Primrose Hill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping to get over there this year but the boats have kept me from traveling, but I am determined for next year.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Maybe Covent Garden.

Would love to see Osipova.


----------



## Roy Batty

alang1216 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.  It's that accent.
Click to expand...

Ere lover! Get yer ears round thes

It be ow i do speak like


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you come up with something better than that old tabloid stuff?
> 
> You landed us with Meghan Markle.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Harry's hair?  He used to have that mass of reddish air. Soon he'll be balder than a bell pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense!  I still have thick wavey hair and can balance 23     5/8” bolt washers on the end of my todger just like
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Usually it is from the mothers side. His grandfather and great-uncle had full heads of hair. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's usually from too much testosterone.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a party trick of John Bindon a one time lover of Princes Margaret to balance five 1/2 pint beer jars on his manhood. Now I’m not up to that, but I can still balance twenty five 5/8” bolt washers on the end of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They use bolt washers these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Man. Your Johnson must have some serious calluses on it.


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Fuck the EU.
> I'm not an Englishman waiting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
Click to expand...

My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Yeah my wife is 87% Brit/Irish she rubs my nose in it but!  She is only 99% European... ha ha ha


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.  It's that accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ere lover! Get yer ears round thes
> 
> It be ow i do speak like
Click to expand...


Y'mean sumfink like this??


Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take the test?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
Click to expand...

Hats with corks on the end of strings?


----------



## okfine




----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
Click to expand...


I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.

Greg knows.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
Click to expand...


Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those DNA Ancestry things.
> 
> My hairdresser in the US took one. She was more English than many English people.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
Click to expand...

They work. I tend to use Aeroguard these days though.

-

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm....you better avoid the badlands until you learn then. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
Click to expand...




Some of these threads are totally  debauched.


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
Click to expand...


So you haven't played Rugger? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these threads are totally  debauched.
Click to expand...

At least I don't get banned when I'm on those. Forays into the "civilised" places tend to get me banned for a few days. This is as far as I go out of my comfort zone.

Greg


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
Click to expand...

Check out this menu from your Northerners:

https://www.badabingedinburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Pizza-MENU-BB-2019.pdf


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these threads are totally  debauched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I don't get banned when I'm on those. Forays into the "civilised" places tend to get me banned for a few days. This is as far as I go out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Civilised places? Here?


----------



## OldLady

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was mostly German and Irish. Had some native american/Asian and had an ashkenazi jew as a great great great grandmother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
Click to expand...

Sit up straight and put those knees together, young lady!
This is Introductions.


----------



## sparky

Roy Batty said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.  It's that accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ere lover! Get yer ears round thes
> 
> It be ow i do speak like
Click to expand...



one good vid deserves another Roy>

~S~


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this menu from your Northerners:
> 
> https://www.badabingedinburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Pizza-MENU-BB-2019.pdf
Click to expand...


Have you never tried faggots and mushy peas?

That's northern.


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% European
> I’m a green eyed pale skinned Brit.
> I gave my youngest son a few sods to hire a woman to look into our  family ancestry.
> It’s fascinating stuff. It’s pretty hard to get passed 1600s
> Only parish records, and gravestones to tell the tale.
> Good new on my German ancestry, we’ve located the church just outside Norwich where his families worshipped.   Stay tuned for updates.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sit up straight and put those knees together, young lady!
> This is Introductions.
Click to expand...



Got the wrong end of the stick? Again?


----------



## gtopa1

sparky said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.  It's that accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ere lover! Get yer ears round thes
> 
> It be ow i do speak like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> one good vid deserves another Roy>
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Meanwhile, somewhere in America....


Greg


----------



## Mindful

sparky said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.  It's that accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ere lover! Get yer ears round thes
> 
> It be ow i do speak like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> one good vid deserves another Roy>
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


I watched a Smithsonian doc about those people. Who originated from the Scots (Northern) Irish immigrants  who settled in that area.


----------



## gtopa1

Have to be off 'till this afternoon. Catch you mob later. Welcome, Roy. I trust you'll find this place to your satisfaction. 

Greg


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this menu from your Northerners:
> 
> https://www.badabingedinburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Pizza-MENU-BB-2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you never tried faggots and mushy peas?
> 
> That's northern.
Click to expand...

Smashed potatoes or chips n gravy. Yum.
I have peaphobia... was forced to eat peas by a mean Grandmother. No thanks.


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this menu from your Northerners:
> 
> https://www.badabingedinburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Pizza-MENU-BB-2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you never tried faggots and mushy peas?
> 
> That's northern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smashed potatoes or chips n gravy. Yum.
> I have peaphobia... was forced to eat peas by a mean Grandmother. No thanks.
Click to expand...


Mushy peas are something else. Usually with fish & chips. 

You can get them in American supermarkets.


----------



## Polishprince

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.




Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.

Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?


----------



## okfine

gtopa1 said:


> Have to be off 'till this afternoon. Catch you mob later. Welcome, Roy. I trust you'll find this place to your satisfaction.
> 
> Greg


This thread is a hoot. I gotta go too, and make some babies...


----------



## Mindful

Polishprince said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
Click to expand...


There's definitely a north south divide. Still.

Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.


----------



## OldLady

Mainers Downeast still use some words that probably are thanks to old English pronunciations--no clue how to spell:  (yow-ins) = kids  Mahm (marm?) is your mother/mother-in-law; 

A man I know from here went somewhere in Virginia or the Carolinas and heard a woman speaking in a perfect Downeast accent ahead of him in line in a store, and he said hello (in his downeast accent) and asked where she hailed from.  She was from a little hamlet up in the Appalachians somewhere, Virginia, the Carolinas.  He said it was due to geographic isolation, but I don't know why that would be here on the coast, since sailors left and came here from all over the world.  But maybe because not many folks but those from Massachusetts came up here to live.  I don't know.


----------



## Roy Batty

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's into that stuff. I can't be bothered really but evidently I am an all-sorts: Irish, Cornish, French, Bulgarian (Celtic and Slav), Great Great (something or other) Amos, Fresian and who knows what else. No convict that I know of though Great Great Grandma Rochford was best friends with Ned Kelly's mum. She was the one who ran an abusive husband (not her own; her's was OK) out of town with a bullock whip. One tough sheila that!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you haven't played Rugger?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I’m English, of course I’ve played rugby, it was beaten into me to learn the rules. In fact I played no7 wing 3/4 for school and under 21 local club.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
Click to expand...

Actually the north and the wastelands start for me at Worcester.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the north and the wastelands start for me at Worcester.
Click to expand...


That's a bit to the West I think.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the north and the wastelands start for me at Worcester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit to the West I think.
Click to expand...

The video is the clue to where I am


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the north and the wastelands start for me at Worcester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit to the West I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video is the clue to where I am
Click to expand...


lol. The answer lies in the soil?

I used to visit Bath a lot.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the north and the wastelands start for me at Worcester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit to the West I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video is the clue to where I am
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. The answer lies in the soil?
> 
> I used to visit Bath a lot.
Click to expand...


Me and the wifey go the the theatre a lot at Bath spa.
Saw this recently .. Martin Shaw was very good.
Gaslight — Theatre Royal Bath


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the north and the wastelands start for me at Worcester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a bit to the West I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video is the clue to where I am
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. The answer lies in the soil?
> 
> I used to visit Bath a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and the wifey go the the theatre a lot at Bath spa.
Click to expand...


My daughter went to university there, and I would visit her many times.

I loved my Bath Spa days.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the north and the wastelands start for me at Worcester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit to the West I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The video is the clue to where I am
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. The answer lies in the soil?
> 
> I used to visit Bath a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and the wifey go the the theatre a lot at Bath spa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter went to university there, and I would visit her many times.
> 
> I loved my Bath Spa days.
Click to expand...


I did a little bit of pen pushing in Bath spa, stayed in a top notch hotel not far from one of the university car parks. 
I discovered there is a hippy for every occasion residing in Bath Spa.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit to the West I think.
> 
> 
> 
> The video is the clue to where I am
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. The answer lies in the soil?
> 
> I used to visit Bath a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me and the wifey go the the theatre a lot at Bath spa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter went to university there, and I would visit her many times.
> 
> I loved my Bath Spa days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a little bit of pen pushing in Bath spa, stayed in a top notch hotel not far from one of the university car parks.
> I discovered there is a hippy for every occasion residing in Bath Spa.
Click to expand...


There is/was a big drug issue there.


----------



## Roy Batty

I remember visiting the Roman Baths when I was at school, it’s all very different now tho!


----------



## 007

I suppose you'll be able to speak a lot more freely here than there. We don't have the same speech control.


----------



## Roy Batty

007 said:


> I suppose you'll be able to speak a lot more freely here than there. We don't have the same speech control.


 Hello Zedrick I noticed you on the other one, your posting style is unique.


----------



## Roy Batty

It’s 21:32 here, I wonder if I could ask the old lady for a cup of tea, I’ve brought my own biscuits.


----------



## 007

Roy Batty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'll be able to speak a lot more freely here than there. We don't have the same speech control.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Zedrick I noticed you on the other one, your posting style is unique.
Click to expand...

"Zedrick?" You live on Diagon Alley?

I have no idea what "the other one" is... sorry.


----------



## sparky

Mindful said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.  It's that accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ere lover! Get yer ears round thes
> 
> It be ow i do speak like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> one good vid deserves another Roy>
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched a Smithsonian doc about those people. Who originated from the Scots (Northern) Irish immigrants  who settled in that area.
Click to expand...



Do the Scot's actually admit to them?

~S~


----------



## sparky

okfine said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be off 'till this afternoon. Catch you mob later. Welcome, Roy. I trust you'll find this place to your satisfaction.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is a hoot. I gotta go too, and make some babies...
Click to expand...

aha!....the devil's cabbage!!!

~S~


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
Click to expand...

I went to York; they said I spoke with a "London Accent"? I bunged on a Pakistani accent while denying it. Know your audience; they laughed. Got on well after that. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

okfine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our woolies had a fresh fish counter, many a time the wife was given some fish fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this menu from your Northerners:
> 
> https://www.badabingedinburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Pizza-MENU-BB-2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you never tried faggots and mushy peas?
> 
> That's northern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smashed potatoes or chips n gravy. Yum.
> I have peaphobia... was forced to eat peas by a mean Grandmother. No thanks.
Click to expand...



I eat my peas with honey
I've done it all my life
It makes the peas taste funny
But it keeps them on my knife.

Greg


----------



## skye

Won the lottery hardy....with all respect

England is not  the the England we knew anymore


Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...

no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to someone who lives where my roots derived.
> 
> First off, did you vote for Brexit?
> 
> I look at the UK weather daily. Brrr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I voted for Brexit. We really should be out of the EU now, we were let down by the Conservatives, Theresa May was a remainer who simply ran down the clock.
> Boris Johnson will take us out of the EU once he is elected, only one other party remotely worth voting for against the Tories is the Brexit party.
> I was born in an era where there was no foreigners, no black people, only white Anglo Saxon. Knowing we can never put the genie back in the bottle we must try to preserve our white way of life and stop all immigration.
Click to expand...


Oooh...maaaa; that's RACIST!!! So where do the Poles fit into the scheme of things?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> What we have in the U.K. is a crumbling NHS, Extra £billions are promised by all parties in the forthcoming elections, social housing has exploded, 250,000 extra new houses are being built at an alarming rate on green belt lands, all government services are stretched, from social care to getting an appointment to see a doctor, there is simply too many people.


Just send the Remoaners to Europe. Problem solved.

Greg


----------



## skye

No lottery at all.


----------



## gtopa1

skye said:


> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all



Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> I remember visiting the Roman Baths when I was at school, it’s all very different now tho!


Bath; it was fully enclosed when we went there I think. It was a while ago now.

Greg


----------



## skye

gtopa1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



The UK is fucked....with respect


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you'll be able to speak a lot more freely here than there. We don't have the same speech control.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Zedrick I noticed you on the other one, your posting style is unique.
Click to expand...


Wot where?? PM me with the details please. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
Click to expand...

They will rebuild. poms are like that. 

Greg


----------



## skye

gtopa1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



not anymore

they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...

no use believing that they will be like before


----------



## Pogo

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
Click to expand...


He's British, not French.

Welcome, Roy   Oh and by the way abandon hope.


----------



## gtopa1

skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
Click to expand...

FTAs with the US, Oz and Canada.

If Corbyn gets in then yes; completely so.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
Click to expand...

They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them. 

Greg


----------



## skye

gtopa1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



what can I say

I will say nothing


----------



## karpenter

Persistence Of Memory said:
			
		

> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?


...And He Has Big Ears


----------



## gtopa1

karpenter said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> Are your teeth crooked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...And He Has Big Ears
Click to expand...


Nah; that's Germans.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
Click to expand...

In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!. 

Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.

Greg


----------



## Leo123

Welcome English.


----------



## skye

gtopa1 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
> 
> 
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



poms are behaving like moron now

they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order

that's no good

they are for scum

they will have to pay  dearly


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
Click to expand...


For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> 
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.
Click to expand...



For fucks sake what?

what is your problem

you don't have to acknowledged me ok?

or you another one here suffering from TDS?


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
Click to expand...


You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> 
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
Click to expand...



NO

it's YOU with the obsession

if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then

it's that's easy


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
Click to expand...


We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.


----------



## Polishprince

Mindful said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this here.    I was reading a piece by an entertainment figure from greater London, and when asked about someone else from England, he seemed to put them down because they are from the Midlands region of England.
> 
> Was that just him, or is there a lot of rivalry between London and Midlands - or the other parts of England?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's definitely a north south divide. Still.
> 
> Anything north  of Watford is considered primitive wasteland.
Click to expand...



Cool.   So when Londoner Keith Richards referred to Bonham and Plant as "a couple of clueless Ernies for the Midlands" ,  it would be like a sophisticated East Coast entertainer like Springsteen calling Kenny Chesney or Elvis as "hicks from the sticks"


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
Click to expand...




so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!


thank you


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
Click to expand...


Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.

Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.

You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder what in the hell we are talking about, read up:
> 
> F. W. Woolworth Company - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> F W Woolworth, I can remember the original Woolworths in the city back in 1961-62  the counter was a long wooden thing with 5-10 people behind it serving people and putting the money given into one till.
> My earliest memories as a boy were with my mother helping her shop on a Saturday morning, for my reward she’d take me to an Italian cafe, whereupon I’d ask for a mug of Bovril.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out this menu from your Northerners:
> 
> https://www.badabingedinburgh.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Pizza-MENU-BB-2019.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you never tried faggots and mushy peas?
> 
> That's northern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smashed potatoes or chips n gravy. Yum.
> I have peaphobia... was forced to eat peas by a mean Grandmother. No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I eat my peas with honey
> I've done it all my life
> It makes the peas taste funny
> But it keeps them on my knife.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Oh yes, I'd forgotten about that. The way we eat peas.

The Germans are agog at that.


----------



## Mindful

skye said:


> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all



It's Diane Abbott's fault.


----------



## Mindful

sparky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious and went online to see which of our two great countries has the best teeth.... sit down whilst I give you the answer!
> 
> It is the British who have the best teeth. if you  don’t believe me look it up! Don’t he lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you.  It's that accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ere lover! Get yer ears round thes
> 
> It be ow i do speak like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> one good vid deserves another Roy>
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched a Smithsonian doc about those people. Who originated from the Scots (Northern) Irish immigrants  who settled in that area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do the Scot's actually admit to them?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


I've no idea. Nicola Sturgeon might know.


----------



## Blackrook

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Hello, I don't like the English, I find your accent annoying and the way you think you're better than everyone else even more annoying.


----------



## Mindful

Blackrook said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I don't like the English, I find your accent annoying and the way you think you're better than everyone else even more annoying.
Click to expand...


Know your place. Kneel to your betters.


----------



## Blackrook

The English brag that it's illegal to own a gun in their country.  They actually brag that their government has stripped them of their right to defend themselves, making them helpless.


----------



## Gracie

Hope you stick around. It can get pretty wild here, but mostly it's just folks hanging out like in one of your pubs.


----------



## Gracie

Oh..and I love your accent. Most women do.


----------



## Mindful

Blackrook said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I don't like the English, I find your accent annoying and the way you think you're better than everyone else even more annoying.
Click to expand...


And btw, there isn't just one English accent. There are numerous different ones. Just like the variations within America, like we were discussing yesterday.


----------



## Mindful

Gracie said:


> Hope you stick around. It can get pretty wild here, but mostly it's just folks hanging out like in one of your pubs.



Saturday nights in the UK are something else!

Do you think we should move the thread to something more bawdy?


----------



## Mindful

Blackrook said:


> The English brag that it's illegal to own a gun in their country.  They actually brag that their government has stripped them of their right to defend themselves, making them helpless.



Where did you read that? In a comic?


----------



## Gracie

Mindful said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you stick around. It can get pretty wild here, but mostly it's just folks hanging out like in one of your pubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday nights in the UK are something else!
> 
> Do you think we should move the thread to something more bawdy?
Click to expand...

That's up to management and the OP. If he sticks around...maybe he will let us know how bawdy he can be. *wink*


----------



## Blackrook

Mindful said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I don't like the English, I find your accent annoying and the way you think you're better than everyone else even more annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And btw, there isn't just one English accent. There are numerous different ones. Just like the variations within America, like we were discussing yesterday.
Click to expand...

I am aware there is more than one English accent, but there appears to be a standard English accent described as "upper-class" that is most commonly seen on American TV and movies.  That's the accent I find most annoying.  The other accents are barely understandable.


----------



## Leo123

skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
Click to expand...


I'm pretty dense, what are poms?


----------



## Mindful

Blackrook said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I don't like the English, I find your accent annoying and the way you think you're better than everyone else even more annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And btw, there isn't just one English accent. There are numerous different ones. Just like the variations within America, like we were discussing yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware there is more than one English accent, but there appears to be a standard English accent described as "upper-class" that is most commonly seen on American TV and movies.  That's the accent I find most annoying.  The other accents are barely understandable.
Click to expand...


You don't like the way the Queen speaks?

I wouldn't call Peaky Blinders upper class.


----------



## Mindful

Leo123 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> 
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty dense, what are poms?
Click to expand...


Aussie term of endearment for Brits.

You call us Limeys.


----------



## Leo123

Mindful said:


> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.



What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'


----------



## Denizen

You are black?


----------



## Leo123

Denizen said:


> You are black?



I ain't no color.  Oh wait....who are you asking?


----------



## Mindful

Leo123 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
Click to expand...


DEFINITION
Pom
Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
#pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
by penef July 21, 2015

Maybe Greg could confirm it.


----------



## Leo123

Mindful said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
Click to expand...


Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....


----------



## Denizen

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.



You are black? I think that is not the pulse that your finger is feeling. Check the texture and aroma.


----------



## gtopa1

[


skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will rebuild. poms are like that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not anymore
> 
> they are total pussies now... New World Order scum...
> 
> no use believing that they will be like before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They won't be like "before" but they're an industrious lot. They need to get the Poms working again; a tall order it's true but lads like Roy may be part of the solution. I've decided to be optimistic for them.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
Click to expand...


Remoaners: yes!! Brexiteers?? Still hope; they reject that stuff. Roy's one of the gooduns by what I gather so far.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Leo123 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
Click to expand...


Huh? What's with the "dense"? You are from where exactly? It is a term of affection denoting "Prisoners of Mother England" (adapted in the Antipodes for a term that fits better than the original".). As the English sent their best quality Citizens as convicts we suggest that any others remained Prisoners in England; unable to come to our wonderful land. I have used "Pom" and "Pommy" many times. At the cricket one often hears in dulcet tones "have a go you pommy bastard" during an episode of particularly boring play...for which poms are indeed noted. We apply many adjectives to "Pom" and indeed use it as a compound adjective as the spirit moves us. At the Rugby we can get quite heated; "You pommy pixie bastard" being an old term denoting deep respect and indeed love. Indeed when a hapless pom asks about why the term "pixie" is embossed in the description we simply tell the newchum that a "pixie' is one who has sexual relations with fairies. This of course leads to great mirth as the pom tries to break our collective necks. 
But the world would indeed be much the poorer without our dearly beloved Poms. 

And then of course there are the English who are like a Pom is most ways but we consider them high brow and worthy of being our equals. 

I hope this assists you in understanding the strong link between the Old Dart and her former Colonies; we indeed being unceremoniously dumped in the 70s as the UK entered the Common Market cutting us off both economically and culturally. With Brexit we hope to see that situation redressed.

Love from the Convict Colony (former).

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Leo123 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
Click to expand...


Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.


Immigrant....................

Pomegran't'

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say
> 
> I will say nothing
> 
> 
> 
> In Oz we have a saying. When life is at its dimmest and nothing is going right, when you're dropping the ball and can't kick straight, when you keep backing the loser and you regret life's decision, then "HAVE A GO YOU MUG!.
> 
> Applied to Poms that's a good strategy.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> poms are behaving like moron now
> 
> they are all for One World  Government...for immigrants ....for New  World Order
> 
> that's no good
> 
> they are for scum
> 
> they will have to pay  dearly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For FUCK'S SAKE Skye do you have to drag this obsessive shit into _everything_?  This is an INTRO thread fer chrissakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
Click to expand...


Speaking of English welcomes: SOD OFF!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? What's with the "dense"? You are from where exactly? It is a term of affection denoting "Prisoners of Mother England" (adapted in the Antipodes for a term that fits better than the original".). As the English sent their best quality Citizens as convicts we suggest that any others remained Prisoners in England; unable to come to our wonderful land. I have used "Pom" and "Pommy" many times. At the cricket one often hears in dulcet tones "have a go you pommy bastard" during an episode of particularly boring play...for which poms are indeed noted. We apply many adjectives to "Pom" and indeed use it as a compound adjective as the spirit moves us. At the Rugby we can get quite heated; "You pommy pixie bastard" being an old term denoting deep respect and indeed love. Indeed when a hapless pom asks about why the term "pixie" is embossed in the description we simply tell the newchum that a "pixie' is one who has sexual relations with fairies. This of course leads to great mirth as the pom tries to break our collective necks.
> But the world would indeed be much the poorer without our dearly beloved Poms.
> 
> And then of course there are the English who are like a Pom is most ways but we consider them high brow and worthy of being our equals.
> 
> I hope this assists you in understanding the strong link between the Old Dart and her former Colonies; we indeed being unceremoniously dumped in the 70s as the UK entered the Common Market cutting us off both economically and culturally. With Brexit we hope to see that situation redressed.
> 
> Love from the Convict Colony (former).
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Hapless Pom. lol.


----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
Click to expand...


Door...arse...BINGO!!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Blackrook said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I don't like the English, I find your accent annoying and the way you think you're better than everyone else even more annoying.
Click to expand...

Cockney, Bristol or Edinburgh accents annoying?? I quite like them. As for superior? Ask about "The Ashes" or "The Webb Ellis Cup".

That's a good chap.

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

skye said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
Click to expand...

 some parts are well fucked, but if you are lucky to live in a quaint Anglo Saxon backwater like I do it’s pretty decent.,


----------



## gtopa1

Blackrook said:


> The English brag that it's illegal to own a gun in their country.  They actually brag that their government has stripped them of their right to defend themselves, making them helpless.



Not the ones I know. You are thinking of the leftarded BBC freaks. They do NOT represent the Soull of the English. 


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some parts are well fucked, but if you are lucky to live in a quaint Anglo Saxon backwater like I do it’s pretty decent.,
Click to expand...


What area is that? You may have mentioned it but I missed it.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Gracie said:


> Hope you stick around. It can get pretty wild here, but mostly it's just folks hanging out like in one of your pubs.



I was in an "Open House" the night Portugal beat England in the World Cup 2006. The riot was incredible though we did get out upon advice as the Riot Police arrived. 

GREAT NIGHT!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake what?
> 
> what is your problem
> 
> you don't have to acknowledged me ok?
> 
> or you another one here suffering from TDS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
Click to expand...


Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you stick around. It can get pretty wild here, but mostly it's just folks hanging out like in one of your pubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday nights in the UK are something else!
> 
> Do you think we should move the thread to something more bawdy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's up to management and the OP. If he sticks around...maybe he will let us know how bawdy he can be. *wink*
Click to expand...

Be assured little lady, I have the hairiest arse in this joint, I can mix it with the best, “my fuck off you black enamelled ****!” Is the best insult for wobbly Asian shits this side of Berlin.


----------



## Leo123

gtopa1 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


No, I just didn't know, thanks for explaining.


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one with the sicko obsession, sister.  Last night you did it in the Travel Forum.  Now it's in the Intro Forum.  Gotta drag down every thread _everywhere _you go?  LIGHTEN UP. ALREADY.  This section is for new posters to introduce themselves, not for endless whiny political diatribes. Understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
Click to expand...


lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.

There are many excellent threads here so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Thanks! I’ll take a look


----------



## Roy Batty

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> it's YOU with the obsession
> 
> if you have a problem with me....do not follow  me anymore then
> 
> it's that's easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

When she apologises for her dreadful behaviour and lack of respect I might take her seriously and reply to her posts!


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I’ll take a look
Click to expand...




Leo123 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just didn't know, thanks for explaining.
Click to expand...


No worries; glad to oblige.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When she apologises for her dreadful behaviour and lack of respect I might take her seriously and reply to her posts!
Click to expand...


One must always make up one's own mind on these things. No worries.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're all tired of your incessant whining everywhere you go pissing all over nonpolitical threads,. K?  There should be _somewhere _we can be free of that shit.  Just find a way to control yourself.  That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I’ll take a look
Click to expand...


Thick skin is a requirement in the badlands. Can be "brutal" in an amusing way.

Greg


----------



## Leo123

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> so boring ...YOU CONTROL YOURSELF!
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I’ll take a look
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just didn't know, thanks for explaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries; glad to oblige.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


So 'Pom' is like the American equivalent of the 'N' word, or Pollock, or ****, or 'Mook', or 'Slope Head', or 'Mick', 'wet back' etc.?  It's slang for foreigners...now I get it.Heck, we can't even utter 'illegal alien' which is stated in our immigration law!!!   PC in America does not allow us to use these terms because the MSM and the Media along with the Democrats and Hollywood control thought here in the U.S.

Had to add this....While it is true that Americans call foreigners names, it is also true that we all call each other names.   Mostly good natured because right-minded folks realize that we ourselves were from foreign countries.   Democrats want to seize on this and divide our nation by trying to limit speech as well as classify speech they disagree with as 'conspiracy.'  And the MSM parrots them.


----------



## Mindful

Leo123 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I’ll take a look
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just didn't know, thanks for explaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries; glad to oblige.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 'Pom' is like the American equivalent of the 'N' word, or Pollock, or ****, or 'Mook', or 'Slope Head', or 'Mick', 'wet back' etc.?  It's slang for foreigners...now I get it.Heck, we can't even utter 'illegal alien' which is stated in our immigration law!!!   PC in America does not allow us to use these terms because the MSM and the Media along with the Democrats and Hollywood control thought here in the U.S.
Click to expand...


Yes, but we have fun with it. We take nothing seriously.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Doesn't he know what a pavement is?


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie term of endearment for Brits.
> 
> You call us Limeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't he know what a pavement is?
Click to expand...

What..who where??????

Pavement? Thought it was both footpath and roadway????

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does pom stand for?  I know what 'Limey' means but have never heard of 'poms.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't he know what a pavement is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What..who where??????
> 
> Pavement? Thought it was both footpath and roadway????
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


The Yanks call it a sidewalk.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't he know what a pavement is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What..who where??????
> 
> Pavement? Thought it was both footpath and roadway????
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Yanks call it a sidewalk.
Click to expand...


Sheet *asphalt* placed on a concrete base (foundation) became popular during the mid-1800s with the *first* such *pavement* of this type being built in Paris in 1858. The *first* such *pavement* placed in the U.S. was in Newark, New Jersey, in 1870.

The biggest asphalt tar pit in the world is in the island of Trinidad and Tobago.


----------



## Mindful

The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.





Defining Moment: The British *invent* the modern *roundabout*, 1966. The traffic *roundabout* first arrived in Paris and New York in the 1900s. Britain was a late developer, only getting round to building its first one at Hyde Park Corner in 1926. But these early “traffic circles” were fairly anarchic


----------



## Roy Batty

It’s coming up for Tiffin time, I could murder a cuppa, I wonder if the old lady has a brew on?


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defining Moment: The British *invent* the modern *roundabout*, 1966. The traffic *roundabout* first arrived in Paris and New York in the 1900s. Britain was a late developer, only getting round to building its first one at Hyde Park Corner in 1926. But these early “traffic circles” were fairly anarchic
Click to expand...








Between me and my work in the UK.......I used another route. 

Hemel-Hempstead

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defining Moment: The British *invent* the modern *roundabout*, 1966. The traffic *roundabout* first arrived in Paris and New York in the 1900s. Britain was a late developer, only getting round to building its first one at Hyde Park Corner in 1926. But these early “traffic circles” were fairly anarchic
Click to expand...


If Britain is a late developer, it's certainly made up for it. Just listen to the car GPS in the UK.


----------



## Roy Batty

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defining Moment: The British *invent* the modern *roundabout*, 1966. The traffic *roundabout* first arrived in Paris and New York in the 1900s. Britain was a late developer, only getting round to building its first one at Hyde Park Corner in 1926. But these early “traffic circles” were fairly anarchic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between me and my work in the UK.......I used another route.
> 
> Hemel-Hempstead
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


‘Tis a fine bit of groundwork that is!

I popped round the local shop and got some of these, the old lady looks like she could do with a good “jammie  dodger”


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defining Moment: The British *invent* the modern *roundabout*, 1966. The traffic *roundabout* first arrived in Paris and New York in the 1900s. Britain was a late developer, only getting round to building its first one at Hyde Park Corner in 1926. But these early “traffic circles” were fairly anarchic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Britain is a late developer, it's certainly made up for it. Just listen to the car GPS in the UK.
Click to expand...


That reminds me, my Tom Tom has 2 traffic camera updates


----------



## Mindful

Prove me wrong on this one, Roy:

The Germans invented Marmite.


----------



## sparky

Mindful said:


> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.


You Brits sang about it.....
~S~


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Prove me wrong on this one, Roy:
> 
> The Germans invented Marmite.



yep you are correct ! 
It was invented by accident. In the late 19th Century a German scientist, *Justus Liebig*, discovered brewer's yeast could be concentrated, bottled and eaten. In 1902 the Marmite Food Company was founded in Burton-on-Trent, Staffordshire, where the raw material was readily available from the town's brewers


----------



## Roy Batty

sparky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> You Brits sang about it.....
> ~S~
Click to expand...

The sad fact about this video is I was teenager when those glam rock fuckers were strutting around that stage


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong on this one, Roy:
> 
> The Germans invented Marmite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep you are correct !
> It was invented by accident. In the late 19th Century a German scientist, *Justus Liebig*, discovered brewer's yeast could be concentrated, bottled and eaten. In 1902 the Marmite Food Company was founded in Burton-on-Trent, Staffordshire, where the raw material was readily available from the town's brewers
Click to expand...


And there's something about baked beans I bet you don't know.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong on this one, Roy:
> 
> The Germans invented Marmite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep you are correct !
> It was invented by accident. In the late 19th Century a German scientist, *Justus Liebig*, discovered brewer's yeast could be concentrated, bottled and eaten. In 1902 the Marmite Food Company was founded in Burton-on-Trent, Staffordshire, where the raw material was readily available from the town's brewers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's something about baked beans I bet you don't know.
Click to expand...


Only cross and Blackwell beans give you proper wind!


----------



## sparky

Roy Batty said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Americans invented the traffic roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> You Brits sang about it.....
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact about this video is I was teenager when those glam rock fuckers were strutting around that stage
Click to expand...


As was I

~S~


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong on this one, Roy:
> 
> The Germans invented Marmite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep you are correct !
> It was invented by accident. In the late 19th Century a German scientist, *Justus Liebig*, discovered brewer's yeast could be concentrated, bottled and eaten. In 1902 the Marmite Food Company was founded in Burton-on-Trent, Staffordshire, where the raw material was readily available from the town's brewers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's something about baked beans I bet you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only cross and Blackwell beans give you proper wind!
Click to expand...


lol.

Actually, I heard it from another fact finder bloke. So I looked it up.

The biggest baked beans factory in the world is Heinz; in a town between Manchester and Liverpool. Could it be Wigan?

And there is a secret ingredient in the sauce that has not been duplicated anywhere else. The Belgians tried, but it's not the same.

The Americans call our version of baked beans 'vegetarian'.


----------



## sparky

Mindful said:


> The biggest baked beans factory in the world is Heinz; in a town between Manchester and Liverpool.



now i understand>>>






~S~


----------



## Mindful

sparky said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest baked beans factory in the world is Heinz; in a town between Manchester and Liverpool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i understand>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Sans pork


----------



## sparky

yes ...well... Daltry was rather fit as a lad.....~S~


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bullock whips, you can guess what's running through my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you haven't played Rugger?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m English, of course I’ve played rugby, it was beaten into me to learn the rules. In fact I played no7 wing 3/4 for school and under 21 local club.
Click to expand...

I'm not so much a rubgy fan but I swear I've never heard anything as captivating as the Flower of Scotland...Listen Up!


----------



## Dalia

On the other hand I prefer soccer and especially Liverpool the best team who always come back to beat the opponent, I remember this one of the best of Liverpool

Again great music


----------



## Toro

Dalia said:


> On the other hand I prefer soccer and especially Liverpool the best team who always come back to beat the opponent, I remember this one of the best of Liverpool
> 
> Again great music



YNWA!


----------



## Mindful

Toro said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I prefer soccer and especially Liverpool the best team who always come back to beat the opponent, I remember this one of the best of Liverpool
> 
> Again great music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YNWA!
Click to expand...


Is that all?


----------



## OldLady

Roy Batty said:


> It’s coming up for Tiffin time, I could murder a cuppa, I wonder if the old lady has a brew on?


----------



## Roy Batty

OldLady said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s coming up for Tiffin time, I could murder a cuppa, I wonder if the old lady has a brew on?
Click to expand...


Thanks! But did you get your maid to make it for me?


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hats with corks on the end of strings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you haven't played Rugger?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m English, of course I’ve played rugby, it was beaten into me to learn the rules. In fact I played no7 wing 3/4 for school and under 21 local club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not so much a rubgy fan but I swear I've never heard anything as captivating as the Flower of Scotland...Listen Up!
Click to expand...

 Oh God what terrible lyrics 


O Flower of Scotland,
When will we see
Your like again,
That fought and died for,
Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
And stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.
The Hills are bare now,
And Autumn leaves
lie thick and still,
O'er land that is lost now,
Which those so dearly held,
That stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.
Those days are past now,
And in the past
they must remain,
But we can still rise now,
And be the nation again,
That stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.
The Hills is bare nou,
An Autumn leafs,
Lies thick an still,
Ower land that is tint nou,
That thae sae darlie held,
That stuid agin him,
Prood Edward's Airmie,
An sent him hamewart,
Tae think again.
O Flower of Scotland,
When will we see
your like again,
That fought and died for,
Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
And stood against him,
Proud Edward's Army,
And sent him homeward,
To think again.


----------



## Toro

Mindful said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I prefer soccer and especially Liverpool the best team who always come back to beat the opponent, I remember this one of the best of Liverpool
> 
> Again great music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YNWA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all?
Click to expand...


Nothing more is needed


----------



## Mindful

Toro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I prefer soccer and especially Liverpool the best team who always come back to beat the opponent, I remember this one of the best of Liverpool
> 
> Again great music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YNWA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing more is needed
Click to expand...


Ha.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd better not say. It might ruin you for life.
> 
> Greg knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you haven't played Rugger?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m English, of course I’ve played rugby, it was beaten into me to learn the rules. In fact I played no7 wing 3/4 for school and under 21 local club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not so much a rubgy fan but I swear I've never heard anything as captivating as the Flower of Scotland...Listen Up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh God what terrible lyrics
> 
> 
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> Your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills are bare now,
> And Autumn leaves
> lie thick and still,
> O'er land that is lost now,
> Which those so dearly held,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> Those days are past now,
> And in the past
> they must remain,
> But we can still rise now,
> And be the nation again,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills is bare nou,
> An Autumn leafs,
> Lies thick an still,
> Ower land that is tint nou,
> That thae sae darlie held,
> That stuid agin him,
> Prood Edward's Airmie,
> An sent him hamewart,
> Tae think again.
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
Click to expand...


Roy: have you thought any more about joining us in the Badlands?


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. For I’m been a very worldly protected Brit all my life... I don’t even know how to swear properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you haven't played Rugger?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m English, of course I’ve played rugby, it was beaten into me to learn the rules. In fact I played no7 wing 3/4 for school and under 21 local club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not so much a rubgy fan but I swear I've never heard anything as captivating as the Flower of Scotland...Listen Up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh God what terrible lyrics
> 
> 
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> Your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills are bare now,
> And Autumn leaves
> lie thick and still,
> O'er land that is lost now,
> Which those so dearly held,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> Those days are past now,
> And in the past
> they must remain,
> But we can still rise now,
> And be the nation again,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills is bare nou,
> An Autumn leafs,
> Lies thick an still,
> Ower land that is tint nou,
> That thae sae darlie held,
> That stuid agin him,
> Prood Edward's Airmie,
> An sent him hamewart,
> Tae think again.
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roy: have you thought any more about joining us in the Badlands?
Click to expand...


Perhaps later mate, I’m a bit tied up at the moment, around dinner time tonight I’ll pop in ok?


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you haven't played Rugger?
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> I’m English, of course I’ve played rugby, it was beaten into me to learn the rules. In fact I played no7 wing 3/4 for school and under 21 local club.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not so much a rubgy fan but I swear I've never heard anything as captivating as the Flower of Scotland...Listen Up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh God what terrible lyrics
> 
> 
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> Your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills are bare now,
> And Autumn leaves
> lie thick and still,
> O'er land that is lost now,
> Which those so dearly held,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> Those days are past now,
> And in the past
> they must remain,
> But we can still rise now,
> And be the nation again,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills is bare nou,
> An Autumn leafs,
> Lies thick an still,
> Ower land that is tint nou,
> That thae sae darlie held,
> That stuid agin him,
> Prood Edward's Airmie,
> An sent him hamewart,
> Tae think again.
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roy: have you thought any more about joining us in the Badlands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps later mate, I’m a bit tied up at the moment, around dinner time tonight I’ll pop in ok?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m English, of course I’ve played rugby, it was beaten into me to learn the rules. In fact I played no7 wing 3/4 for school and under 21 local club.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so much a rubgy fan but I swear I've never heard anything as captivating as the Flower of Scotland...Listen Up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh God what terrible lyrics
> 
> 
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> Your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills are bare now,
> And Autumn leaves
> lie thick and still,
> O'er land that is lost now,
> Which those so dearly held,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> Those days are past now,
> And in the past
> they must remain,
> But we can still rise now,
> And be the nation again,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills is bare nou,
> An Autumn leafs,
> Lies thick an still,
> Ower land that is tint nou,
> That thae sae darlie held,
> That stuid agin him,
> Prood Edward's Airmie,
> An sent him hamewart,
> Tae think again.
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roy: have you thought any more about joining us in the Badlands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps later mate, I’m a bit tied up at the moment, around dinner time tonight I’ll pop in ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I only had time for one post...check it out.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so much a rubgy fan but I swear I've never heard anything as captivating as the Flower of Scotland...Listen Up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God what terrible lyrics
> 
> 
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> Your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills are bare now,
> And Autumn leaves
> lie thick and still,
> O'er land that is lost now,
> Which those so dearly held,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> Those days are past now,
> And in the past
> they must remain,
> But we can still rise now,
> And be the nation again,
> That stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> The Hills is bare nou,
> An Autumn leafs,
> Lies thick an still,
> Ower land that is tint nou,
> That thae sae darlie held,
> That stuid agin him,
> Prood Edward's Airmie,
> An sent him hamewart,
> Tae think again.
> O Flower of Scotland,
> When will we see
> your like again,
> That fought and died for,
> Your wee bit Hill and Glen,
> And stood against him,
> Proud Edward's Army,
> And sent him homeward,
> To think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roy: have you thought any more about joining us in the Badlands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps later mate, I’m a bit tied up at the moment, around dinner time tonight I’ll pop in ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only had time for one post...check it out.
Click to expand...


I did. 

Greg and I are mostly on Make America Great Again.


----------



## okfine

Do you follow motorsports? The British riders dominate World Superbike Racing. Scott Redding, will be on the Ducati WSBK team along side another Brit, Chaz Davies.







WorldSBK


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Do you follow motorsports? The British riders dominate World Superbike Racing. Scott Redding, will be on the Ducati WSBK team along side another Brit, Chaz Davies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldSBK



No I’m afraid not, although,  in my younger days I’d have given my left testical for a Kawasaki KH 125


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you follow motorsports? The British riders dominate World Superbike Racing. Scott Redding, will be on the Ducati WSBK team along side another Brit, Chaz Davies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldSBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m afraid not, although,  in my younger days I’d have given my left testical for a Kawasaki KH 125
Click to expand...

This might have been you, if you did. LOL


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you follow motorsports? The British riders dominate World Superbike Racing. Scott Redding, will be on the Ducati WSBK team along side another Brit, Chaz Davies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldSBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m afraid not, although,  in my younger days I’d have given my left testical for a Kawasaki KH 125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This might have been you, if you did. LOL
Click to expand...


No it was the Kawasaki KH 125 trail bike



it cost a fortune £400 if memory serves me correctly, the insurance would have been at least £20.    Mind blowing ehh?


----------



## Picaro

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
Click to expand...



Dalia is French, not American.


----------



## Roy Batty

Picaro said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
Click to expand...

I was just highlighting she was using the incorrect American spelling of the word Picaro.  of course she is French.


----------



## okfine

Picaro said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
Click to expand...

To the British it is spelled FROG


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
Click to expand...

I was being polite


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you follow motorsports? The British riders dominate World Superbike Racing. Scott Redding, will be on the Ducati WSBK team along side another Brit, Chaz Davies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldSBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m afraid not, although,  in my younger days I’d have given my left testical for a Kawasaki KH 125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This might have been you, if you did. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was the Kawasaki KH 125 trail bike
> 
> 
> 
> it cost a fortune £400 if memory serves me correctly, the insurance would have been at least £20.    Mind blowing ehh?
Click to expand...

That would have been my choice. You should see the price for a bike today.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you follow motorsports? The British riders dominate World Superbike Racing. Scott Redding, will be on the Ducati WSBK team along side another Brit, Chaz Davies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldSBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m afraid not, although,  in my younger days I’d have given my left testical for a Kawasaki KH 125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This might have been you, if you did. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was the Kawasaki KH 125 trail bike
> 
> 
> 
> it cost a fortune £400 if memory serves me correctly, the insurance would have been at least £20.    Mind blowing ehh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been my choice. You should see the price for a bike today.
Click to expand...


I remember when the Kawasaki Z900 came out, I was lodging away in Cardiff, I was 17, my hotel was 5 minutes away from the Kawasaki dealership, every night I’d walk round to the fish n chip shop after work and eat my meal drooling over the Z900. It had the Rickman full cowling on in Kawasaki green. The price was over £1,000  i can remember thinking “who the fuck can afford that!”


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you follow motorsports? The British riders dominate World Superbike Racing. Scott Redding, will be on the Ducati WSBK team along side another Brit, Chaz Davies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldSBK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m afraid not, although,  in my younger days I’d have given my left testical for a Kawasaki KH 125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This might have been you, if you did. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was the Kawasaki KH 125 trail bike
> 
> 
> 
> it cost a fortune £400 if memory serves me correctly, the insurance would have been at least £20.    Mind blowing ehh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been my choice. You should see the price for a bike today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when the Kawasaki Z900 came out, I was lodging away in Cardiff, I was 17, my hotel was 5 minutes away from the Kawasaki dealership, every night I’d walk round to the fish n chip shop after work and eat my meal drooling over the Z900. It had the Rickman full cowling on in Kawasaki green. The price was over £1,000  i can remember thinking “who the fuck can afford that!”
Click to expand...

Well, if you would have bought one and kept it? They fetch big dough these days.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I’m afraid not, although,  in my younger days I’d have given my left testical for a Kawasaki KH 125
> 
> 
> 
> This might have been you, if you did. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it was the Kawasaki KH 125 trail bike
> 
> 
> 
> it cost a fortune £400 if memory serves me correctly, the insurance would have been at least £20.    Mind blowing ehh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been my choice. You should see the price for a bike today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when the Kawasaki Z900 came out, I was lodging away in Cardiff, I was 17, my hotel was 5 minutes away from the Kawasaki dealership, every night I’d walk round to the fish n chip shop after work and eat my meal drooling over the Z900. It had the Rickman full cowling on in Kawasaki green. The price was over £1,000  i can remember thinking “who the fuck can afford that!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you would have bought one and kept it? They fetch big dough these days.
Click to expand...


Let me tell you this;
In 1975 I earned 26p an hour
In 1976 I earned 37p an hour
In 1977 I earned 43p an hour
In 1978 I earned 54p an hour
In 1979 I earned 94p an hour
In 1980 I earned over a £pound an hour

So! I put it to you, in 1980 I was earning just over a £ an hour, a working week was usually 45hours after tax and NI I probably was taking home around £35 a week.
How long do you think it would have taken to buy a Kawasaki z900?
Remember my 1 bedroomed flat cost £10 per week, gas and leccy was probably £4 a week
Food shopping for the family.... £10
You have no idea  we were poor as buggery back then, everyone was.
I forgot, the wife got £2.40 family allowance each week for my first child.


----------



## skye

Roy Batty said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won the lottery hardy....with all respect
> 
> England is not  the the England we knew anymore
> 
> 
> Londonistan  and all the rest over there....so sad...
> 
> no lottery at all I'm sorry to say...no lucky at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of it is still "Fortress England". I don't think a lot of furriners have got to Scotland, Wales or Nth Ireland. But London? I found the Pakis there to be quite OK though I met few Indians. The Portuguese were a scream.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The UK is fucked....with respect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some parts are well fucked, but if you are lucky to live in a quaint Anglo Saxon backwater like I do it’s pretty decent.,
Click to expand...



good to hear you are happy.

so many in the UK are not

oh well!


----------



## gtopa1

Leo123 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.  One set of rules for Skye, another for everybody else huh.
> 
> Pat yourself on the back, you brought another thread down.
> 
> You got your told, I'm done.  Unsubscribed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I’ll take a look
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINITION
> Pom
> Used to describe an immigrant, usually from the United Kingdom. From the word Pomegranate which was rhyming slang for Immigrant (C1920s). This evolved to pommy and pom by the 1950s
> ten pound pom - 1950s immigrant from the UK who paid roughly £10 for passage (via boat) and a plot of land.
> #pommy#pommie#english#brit#englishman
> by penef July 21, 2015
> 
> Maybe Greg could confirm it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just didn't know, thanks for explaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries; glad to oblige.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 'Pom' is like the American equivalent of the 'N' word, or Pollock, or ****, or 'Mook', or 'Slope Head', or 'Mick', 'wet back' etc.?  It's slang for foreigners...now I get it.Heck, we can't even utter 'illegal alien' which is stated in our immigration law!!!   PC in America does not allow us to use these terms because the MSM and the Media along with the Democrats and Hollywood control thought here in the U.S.
> 
> Had to add this....While it is true that Americans call foreigners names, it is also true that we all call each other names.   Mostly good natured because right-minded folks realize that we ourselves were from foreign countries.   Democrats want to seize on this and divide our nation by trying to limit speech as well as classify speech they disagree with as 'conspiracy.'  And the MSM parrots them.
Click to expand...



No but sorta..... It is actually quite endearing in most applications unless of course one is really meaning to be hurtful. I was at a get together in the UK and there was a group of blokes who wanted to play cricket. I piped up "Poms against the furriners"....and the teams split without any todo. The cricket was of a surprisingly high standard.

But it all comes down to being a bit cheeky. I've never seen a pom take it the wrong way. Of course there was the time on the M25 when a certain Pom nearly ran into me but that was well earned.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Prove me wrong on this one, Roy:
> 
> The Germans invented Marmite.



Vegemite is YUMMY!!!!!

Marmite is too sweet.

Greg


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might have been you, if you did. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it was the Kawasaki KH 125 trail bike
> 
> 
> 
> it cost a fortune £400 if memory serves me correctly, the insurance would have been at least £20.    Mind blowing ehh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would have been my choice. You should see the price for a bike today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when the Kawasaki Z900 came out, I was lodging away in Cardiff, I was 17, my hotel was 5 minutes away from the Kawasaki dealership, every night I’d walk round to the fish n chip shop after work and eat my meal drooling over the Z900. It had the Rickman full cowling on in Kawasaki green. The price was over £1,000  i can remember thinking “who the fuck can afford that!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you would have bought one and kept it? They fetch big dough these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me tell you this;
> In 1975 I earned 26p an hour
> In 1976 I earned 37p an hour
> In 1977 I earned 43p an hour
> In 1978 I earned 54p an hour
> In 1979 I earned 94p an hour
> In 1980 I earned over a £pound an hour
> 
> So! I put it to you, in 1980 I was earning just over a £ an hour, a working week was usually 45hours after tax and NI I probably was taking home around £35 a week.
> How long do you think it would have taken to buy a Kawasaki z900?
> Remember my 1 bedroomed flat cost £10 per week, gas and leccy was probably £4 a week
> Food shopping for the family.... £10
> You have no idea  we were poor as buggery back then, everyone was.
> I forgot, the wife got £2.40 family allowance each week for my first child.
Click to expand...

You went to secondary school, I believe. Were you an intern or apprentice for 5 years?


----------



## Leo123

gtopa1 said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, the Skye entity just wants attention, it’s insecure, a shame you guys have to put up with it but hey ho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Skye's a goodun; I doubt she would see Corbyn as even human.
> 
> There are many excellent threads her so make sure you get out amongst it. I spend most of my time in the Badlands; safer from eviction there.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I’ll take a look
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....I don't get the rhyme though....dense as usual.  I looked up 'pom' on Google and I got "Pom Wonderful".....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it; a little self deprecation....gotcha. No; not dense though the East Londoners are quite inventive. A good description of rhyming slang can be found in "To sir With Love".....................the way the Cockneys clip their pronunciation.
> 
> 
> Immigrant....................
> 
> Pomegran't'
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I just didn't know, thanks for explaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No worries; glad to oblige.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 'Pom' is like the American equivalent of the 'N' word, or Pollock, or ****, or 'Mook', or 'Slope Head', or 'Mick', 'wet back' etc.?  It's slang for foreigners...now I get it.Heck, we can't even utter 'illegal alien' which is stated in our immigration law!!!   PC in America does not allow us to use these terms because the MSM and the Media along with the Democrats and Hollywood control thought here in the U.S.
> 
> Had to add this....While it is true that Americans call foreigners names, it is also true that we all call each other names.   Mostly good natured because right-minded folks realize that we ourselves were from foreign countries.   Democrats want to seize on this and divide our nation by trying to limit speech as well as classify speech they disagree with as 'conspiracy.'  And the MSM parrots them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but sorta..... It is actually quite endearing in most applications unless of course one is really meaning to be hurtful. I was at a get together in the UK and there was a group of blokes who wanted to play cricket. I piped up "Poms against the furriners"....and the teams split without any todo. The cricket was of a surprisingly high standard.
> 
> But it all comes down to being a bit cheeky. I've never seen a pom take it the wrong way. Of course there was the time on the M25 when a certain Pom nearly ran into me but that was well earned.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


OK that is what I was trying to say too.  Except in America today, Democrats have succeeded in calling good-natured racial comments RACIST!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.



So you're a Muzzie Beast then?


----------



## okfine

Uncensored2008 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a Muzzie Beast then?
Click to expand...

Don't forget, if you want a response from someone in the UK, it is 8 hours forward from PST. Beddy bye time.


----------



## beautress

Roy Batty said:


> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.


Welcome to USMB, Roy Batty. I hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Dalia

okfine said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
Click to expand...

They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy


----------



## okfine

Dalia said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
Click to expand...

I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.


----------



## Dalia

okfine said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.
Click to expand...

I do like their fish and chips.


----------



## okfine

Dalia said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like their fish and chips.
Click to expand...

No malt vinegar? Oh, wait. There it is up in the corner!

ps: those chips look wimpy


----------



## Leo123

Dalia said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like their fish and chips.
Click to expand...


Malt vinegar on the fries....


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was the Kawasaki KH 125 trail bike
> 
> 
> 
> it cost a fortune £400 if memory serves me correctly, the insurance would have been at least £20.    Mind blowing ehh?
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been my choice. You should see the price for a bike today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when the Kawasaki Z900 came out, I was lodging away in Cardiff, I was 17, my hotel was 5 minutes away from the Kawasaki dealership, every night I’d walk round to the fish n chip shop after work and eat my meal drooling over the Z900. It had the Rickman full cowling on in Kawasaki green. The price was over £1,000  i can remember thinking “who the fuck can afford that!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you would have bought one and kept it? They fetch big dough these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me tell you this;
> In 1975 I earned 26p an hour
> In 1976 I earned 37p an hour
> In 1977 I earned 43p an hour
> In 1978 I earned 54p an hour
> In 1979 I earned 94p an hour
> In 1980 I earned over a £pound an hour
> 
> So! I put it to you, in 1980 I was earning just over a £ an hour, a working week was usually 45hours after tax and NI I probably was taking home around £35 a week.
> How long do you think it would have taken to buy a Kawasaki z900?
> Remember my 1 bedroomed flat cost £10 per week, gas and leccy was probably £4 a week
> Food shopping for the family.... £10
> You have no idea  we were poor as buggery back then, everyone was.
> I forgot, the wife got £2.40 family allowance each week for my first child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went to secondary school, I believe. Were you an intern or apprentice for 5 years?
Click to expand...

 A 4 year apprenticeship, otherwise known as indentured slavery.


----------



## Leo123

okfine said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> 
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like their fish and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No malt vinegar? Oh, wait. There it is up in the corner!
> 
> ps: those chips look wimpy
Click to expand...


Ha! Ha! Didn't see your post.


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> 
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like their fish and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No malt vinegar? Oh, wait. There it is up in the corner!
> 
> ps: those chips look wimpy
Click to expand...


They do. I like those big fat ones.


----------



## Dalia

It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone, I’m here t to make new friends and discuss topical political news.
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant. Living in London  I think I have a finger on the pulse of what’s happening in the U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a Muzzie Beast then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, if you want a response from someone in the UK, it is 8 hours forward from PST. Beddy bye time.
Click to expand...


Depends where you are. Sometimes it's six.


----------



## okfine

Leo123 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> 
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like their fish and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No malt vinegar? Oh, wait. There it is up in the corner!
> 
> ps: those chips look wimpy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha! Ha! Didn't see your post.
Click to expand...

It looks good, huh? Yum.


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar



I like it smothered in malt vinegar.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been my choice. You should see the price for a bike today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when the Kawasaki Z900 came out, I was lodging away in Cardiff, I was 17, my hotel was 5 minutes away from the Kawasaki dealership, every night I’d walk round to the fish n chip shop after work and eat my meal drooling over the Z900. It had the Rickman full cowling on in Kawasaki green. The price was over £1,000  i can remember thinking “who the fuck can afford that!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you would have bought one and kept it? They fetch big dough these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me tell you this;
> In 1975 I earned 26p an hour
> In 1976 I earned 37p an hour
> In 1977 I earned 43p an hour
> In 1978 I earned 54p an hour
> In 1979 I earned 94p an hour
> In 1980 I earned over a £pound an hour
> 
> So! I put it to you, in 1980 I was earning just over a £ an hour, a working week was usually 45hours after tax and NI I probably was taking home around £35 a week.
> How long do you think it would have taken to buy a Kawasaki z900?
> Remember my 1 bedroomed flat cost £10 per week, gas and leccy was probably £4 a week
> Food shopping for the family.... £10
> You have no idea  we were poor as buggery back then, everyone was.
> I forgot, the wife got £2.40 family allowance each week for my first child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went to secondary school, I believe. Were you an intern or apprentice for 5 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 4 year apprenticeship, otherwise known as indentured slavery.
Click to expand...

I figured it was one or the other. And that wasn't a minimum wage, I presume. Apprenticeship wages are not regulated, correct?


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when the Kawasaki Z900 came out, I was lodging away in Cardiff, I was 17, my hotel was 5 minutes away from the Kawasaki dealership, every night I’d walk round to the fish n chip shop after work and eat my meal drooling over the Z900. It had the Rickman full cowling on in Kawasaki green. The price was over £1,000  i can remember thinking “who the fuck can afford that!”
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you would have bought one and kept it? They fetch big dough these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me tell you this;
> In 1975 I earned 26p an hour
> In 1976 I earned 37p an hour
> In 1977 I earned 43p an hour
> In 1978 I earned 54p an hour
> In 1979 I earned 94p an hour
> In 1980 I earned over a £pound an hour
> 
> So! I put it to you, in 1980 I was earning just over a £ an hour, a working week was usually 45hours after tax and NI I probably was taking home around £35 a week.
> How long do you think it would have taken to buy a Kawasaki z900?
> Remember my 1 bedroomed flat cost £10 per week, gas and leccy was probably £4 a week
> Food shopping for the family.... £10
> You have no idea  we were poor as buggery back then, everyone was.
> I forgot, the wife got £2.40 family allowance each week for my first child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went to secondary school, I believe. Were you an intern or apprentice for 5 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 4 year apprenticeship, otherwise known as indentured slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured it was one or the other. And that wasn't a minimum wage, I presume. Apprenticeship wages are not regulated, correct?
Click to expand...


Yes is it, it was a HVCA industry regulated apprenticeship, in those days hourly pay on average went up 34-40p a year.


----------



## Mindful

Leo123 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> 
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived on the chippy diet. After a few pints, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like their fish and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Malt vinegar on the fries....
Click to expand...


They're chips.


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you would have bought one and kept it? They fetch big dough these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you this;
> In 1975 I earned 26p an hour
> In 1976 I earned 37p an hour
> In 1977 I earned 43p an hour
> In 1978 I earned 54p an hour
> In 1979 I earned 94p an hour
> In 1980 I earned over a £pound an hour
> 
> So! I put it to you, in 1980 I was earning just over a £ an hour, a working week was usually 45hours after tax and NI I probably was taking home around £35 a week.
> How long do you think it would have taken to buy a Kawasaki z900?
> Remember my 1 bedroomed flat cost £10 per week, gas and leccy was probably £4 a week
> Food shopping for the family.... £10
> You have no idea  we were poor as buggery back then, everyone was.
> I forgot, the wife got £2.40 family allowance each week for my first child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went to secondary school, I believe. Were you an intern or apprentice for 5 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 4 year apprenticeship, otherwise known as indentured slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured it was one or the other. And that wasn't a minimum wage, I presume. Apprenticeship wages are not regulated, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes is it, it was a HVCA industry regulated apprenticeship, in those days hourly pay on average went up 34-40p a year.
Click to expand...

Is there a standard these days, or up to individual employers?


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar


Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
Click to expand...


Our food is sacrilege to the French.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you this;
> In 1975 I earned 26p an hour
> In 1976 I earned 37p an hour
> In 1977 I earned 43p an hour
> In 1978 I earned 54p an hour
> In 1979 I earned 94p an hour
> In 1980 I earned over a £pound an hour
> 
> So! I put it to you, in 1980 I was earning just over a £ an hour, a working week was usually 45hours after tax and NI I probably was taking home around £35 a week.
> How long do you think it would have taken to buy a Kawasaki z900?
> Remember my 1 bedroomed flat cost £10 per week, gas and leccy was probably £4 a week
> Food shopping for the family.... £10
> You have no idea  we were poor as buggery back then, everyone was.
> I forgot, the wife got £2.40 family allowance each week for my first child.
> 
> 
> 
> You went to secondary school, I believe. Were you an intern or apprentice for 5 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A 4 year apprenticeship, otherwise known as indentured slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured it was one or the other. And that wasn't a minimum wage, I presume. Apprenticeship wages are not regulated, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes is it, it was a HVCA industry regulated apprenticeship, in those days hourly pay on average went up 34-40p a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a standard these days, or up to individual employers?
Click to expand...


If a company is in BESA it adheres to the rates negotiated with Unite the union.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our food is sacrilege to the French.
Click to expand...

That attitude is unGodly sir!


----------



## Roy Batty

That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
Click to expand...


You are welcome in France  especially in Normandy, and without fish and chip


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> You went to secondary school, I believe. Were you an intern or apprentice for 5 years?
> 
> 
> 
> A 4 year apprenticeship, otherwise known as indentured slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured it was one or the other. And that wasn't a minimum wage, I presume. Apprenticeship wages are not regulated, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes is it, it was a HVCA industry regulated apprenticeship, in those days hourly pay on average went up 34-40p a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a standard these days, or up to individual employers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a company is in BESA it adheres to the rates negotiated with Unite the union.
Click to expand...

As in the following link? If so, I will read later.

Home Page - BESA


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!


LOL, i'm not skinny and i  have titties


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome in France  especially in Normandy, and without fish and chip
Click to expand...


Awesome fish soup.


----------



## Dalia

Mindful said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome in France  especially in Normandy, and without fish and chip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome fish soup.
Click to expand...

Food are really good here but a little too much fat sauce some people arteries clogged here LOL


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome in France  especially in Normandy, and without fish and chip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome fish soup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food are really good here but a little too much fat sauce some people arteries clogged here LOL
Click to expand...


The Bourgogne is superb for food.


----------



## Dalia

I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie


----------



## Dalia

Mindful said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are welcome in France  especially in Normandy, and without fish and chip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome fish soup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food are really good here but a little too much fat sauce some people arteries clogged here LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bourgogne is superb for food.
Click to expand...


In France Each region have its specialty, here in Lyon as an example we are the only ones who make les papillotes that people could put in in their Christmas tree


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie



Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.

Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.



There's a new Barnaby now, btw.


----------



## Dalia

Mindful said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
Click to expand...

Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
Click to expand...



Did you not pick up on my spelling? 

Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.


----------



## Dalia

Mindful said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
Click to expand...

But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
Click to expand...



The English are difficult to decode.

We communicate in a sort of underground language.


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, i'm not skinny and i  have titties
Click to expand...

Without a photo to prove the ample bosom.....you are a french lass with a flat chest.


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
Click to expand...


How much time have you spent in England? 
You seem to have a very good understanding of English and grammar.


----------



## gtopa1

Dalia said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should never have given that car crash of an interview.
> 
> Beatrice was involved in setting it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the proper spelling is Neighbour, not how the Americans spell it.
> (It gives you away darling)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia is French, not American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the British it is spelled FROG
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They call us this way because we eat frog legs but my god i forgot they are specialists in gastronomy
Click to expand...

And very good tucker they are too!! I suppose I can be a bit adventurous with food though.

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
Click to expand...

 Terry milks  the accent, but basically I sound like he does, get a few ales down i and you wouldn’t understand I.
Poor old Dalia would be saying “pardon” a lot!


----------



## Gracie

I did my dna thing, too. Turns out I am more british that the british. From both sides. 97% Brit...3%  Ireland/Scotland/Germany/Denmark.


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's tartar sauce for the fish, , for the fries, I personally prefer only salt no vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the french do not cater for the Brit holiday maker like Spain? I couldn’t find one chip shop in La Balle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our food is sacrilege to the French.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That attitude is unGodly sir!
Click to expand...

She's a she, MATE!!! Get your pronouns thingys right!! lol

Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> I did my dna thing, too. Turns out I am more british that the british. From both sides. 97% Brit...3%  Ireland/Scotland/Germany/Denmark.



With the 23andMe test it also gives a Neanderthal variant result.
Up to 4% of human dna is made up from Neanderthal ancestry as human females and Neanderthals got it together.
Neanderthal men did not receive offspring off human women as human women couldn’t give birth to Neanderthal children because of the much larger heads.
I am in the very high Neanderthal variant amounts, I have 87% more variants than people  tested with 301


----------



## Gracie

Neanderthal!!!


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my dna thing, too. Turns out I am more british that the british. From both sides. 97% Brit...3%  Ireland/Scotland/Germany/Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 23andMe test it also gives a Neanderthal variant result.
> Up to 4% of human dna is made up from Neanderthal ancestry as human females and Neanderthals got it together.
> Neanderthal men did not receive offspring off human women as human women couldn’t give birth to Neanderthal children because of the much larger heads.
> I am in the very high Neanderthal variant amounts, I have 87% more variants than people  tested with 301
Click to expand...


  You should be so lucky.

It's a step up from troglodyte. And there's plenty of them around.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my dna thing, too. Turns out I am more british that the british. From both sides. 97% Brit...3%  Ireland/Scotland/Germany/Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 23andMe test it also gives a Neanderthal variant result.
> Up to 4% of human dna is made up from Neanderthal ancestry as human females and Neanderthals got it together.
> Neanderthal men did not receive offspring off human women as human women couldn’t give birth to Neanderthal children because of the much larger heads.
> I am in the very high Neanderthal variant amounts, I have 87% more variants than people  tested with 301
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be so lucky.
> 
> It's a step up from troglodyte. And there's plenty of them around.
Click to expand...

Not at all, with my high amount of variants I do not suffer from sniffs and colds much, I’m stockily built, I have no allergies. With Green eyes, pale skin, I do not sun bathe.
I am a hardy beast it is true.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my dna thing, too. Turns out I am more british that the british. From both sides. 97% Brit...3%  Ireland/Scotland/Germany/Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 23andMe test it also gives a Neanderthal variant result.
> Up to 4% of human dna is made up from Neanderthal ancestry as human females and Neanderthals got it together.
> Neanderthal men did not receive offspring off human women as human women couldn’t give birth to Neanderthal children because of the much larger heads.
> I am in the very high Neanderthal variant amounts, I have 87% more variants than people  tested with 301
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be so lucky.
> 
> It's a step up from troglodyte. And there's plenty of them around.
Click to expand...


Greg


----------



## Roy Batty

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did my dna thing, too. Turns out I am more british that the british. From both sides. 97% Brit...3%  Ireland/Scotland/Germany/Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the 23andMe test it also gives a Neanderthal variant result.
> Up to 4% of human dna is made up from Neanderthal ancestry as human females and Neanderthals got it together.
> Neanderthal men did not receive offspring off human women as human women couldn’t give birth to Neanderthal children because of the much larger heads.
> I am in the very high Neanderthal variant amounts, I have 87% more variants than people  tested with 301
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be so lucky.
> 
> It's a step up from troglodyte. And there's plenty of them around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ... good one!


----------



## gtopa1

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, i'm not skinny and i  have titties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a photo to prove the ample bosom.....you are a french lass with a flat chest.
Click to expand...



Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, i'm not skinny and i  have titties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a photo to prove the ample bosom.....you are a french lass with a flat chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Has 'you know who' shown up yet?


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, i'm not skinny and i  have titties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a photo to prove the ample bosom.....you are a french lass with a flat chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has 'you know who' shown up yet?
Click to expand...

I’m wondering if the old lady could make me a cup of tea like this instead of in that tatty old mug she gave  me yesterday?


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, i'm not skinny and i  have titties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a photo to prove the ample bosom.....you are a french lass with a flat chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has 'you know who' shown up yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m wondering if the old lady could make me a cup of tea like this instead of in that tatty old mug she gave  me yesterday?
Click to expand...


lol.


----------



## Mindful

*13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*

*From Morrison's.*


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918


No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918
> 
> 
> 
> No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.
Click to expand...


He might try some rice crispies on the side.


----------



## danielpalos

Our Constitution is in English, can't complain about that.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918



Funnily enough I was in Bolton this time last year and I had the breakfast. It is worth a fiver. I can’t remember if it comes with a cup of tea and bread and butter?


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918
> 
> 
> 
> No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might try some rice crispies on the side.
Click to expand...

I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918
> 
> 
> 
> No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might try some rice crispies on the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
Click to expand...


You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918
> 
> 
> 
> No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might try some rice crispies on the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
Click to expand...

Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918
> 
> 
> 
> No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might try some rice crispies on the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.
Click to expand...

These Americans have no idea what a night on the piss is!


----------



## okfine

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He might try some rice crispies on the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These Americans have no idea what a night on the piss is!
Click to expand...

I admit when I first was over in the UK I didn't have a clue. American vs English expressions can get you laughed at...WTF?


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He might try some rice crispies on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These Americans have no idea what a night on the piss is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit when I first was over in the UK I didn't have a clue. American vs English expressions can get you laughed at...WTF?
Click to expand...


Particularly: knock me up in the morning.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These Americans have no idea what a night on the piss is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit when I first was over in the UK I didn't have a clue. American vs English expressions can get you laughed at...WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Particularly: knock me up in the morning.
Click to expand...

Only a Brit understands that

My wife is a northern lass, I had to watch Emmerdale on’t t’elly for a few weeks to understand the lingo she came out with, she still comes out with classics like “look at t’mess yev med,  it’s gon all over oil


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These Americans have no idea what a night on the piss is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit when I first was over in the UK I didn't have a clue. American vs English expressions can get you laughed at...WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Particularly: knock me up in the morning.
Click to expand...

What stuck in my head to this day is an old guy at the pub. Sunday, when closing at 2:00 pm, and headed out the door, he say's "I'm f'n pissed and it's bloody f'n pissing outside"


----------



## okfine

Mindful said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These Americans have no idea what a night on the piss is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit when I first was over in the UK I didn't have a clue. American vs English expressions can get you laughed at...WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Particularly: knock me up in the morning.
Click to expand...

Or give me a bell tomorrow you yank bastard. LOL


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've had a chip butty.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially after a night on the piss. Plenty of white and red sauce, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These Americans have no idea what a night on the piss is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admit when I first was over in the UK I didn't have a clue. American vs English expressions can get you laughed at...WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Particularly: knock me up in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or give me a bell tomorrow you yank bastard. LOL
Click to expand...

Or... do us a favour, turn the big light off.


----------



## Gracie

Funny thread! Love it.


----------



## okfine

Gracie said:


> Funny thread! Love it.


It's a Chinwag


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thread! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Chinwag
Click to expand...

It’s a boys club, but we let the birds in.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.  

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.


----------



## okfine

Gracie said:


> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.


Maybe start at Jersey, and work your way North. Love them little taters.


----------



## Roy Batty

okfine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe start at Jersey, and work your way North. Love them little taters.
Click to expand...

That’s one of the places I haven’t been to yet.


----------



## Mindful

okfine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe start at Jersey, and work your way North. Love them little taters.
Click to expand...


The Bill of Sale for New Jersey is still on that island. 

Had a wonderful holiday there once.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe start at Jersey, and work your way North. Love them little taters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s one of the places I haven’t been to yet.
Click to expand...


You should. The German hospital. Day trips to Britanny.


----------



## Gracie

Hey Roy Batty ....what do the majority of brits REALLY think of Harry and Meghan?


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> Hey Roy Batty ....what do the majority of brits REALLY think of Harry and Meghan?



Harry is very respected here, he did military service in Afghanistan and does a huge amount  of charity work for the injured military.
Megan is ok, she has had a bit of stick off the press so I do feel sorry for her.


----------



## Roy Batty

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.



Thanks Boedicca, apart from my flu jab I’m pretty sure I’ve had everything.


----------



## boedicca

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boedicca, apart from my flu jab I’m pretty sure I’ve had everything.
Click to expand...


Good luck with that.  The proggies here are developing a particularly nasty anti-biotic resistance strain of toxic ideology.  So, best to have a Hazmat suit as a precaution.


----------



## Roy Batty

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boedicca, apart from my flu jab I’m pretty sure I’ve had everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  The proggies here are developing a particularly nasty anti-biotic resistance strain of toxic ideology.  So, best to have a Hazmat suit as a precaution.
Click to expand...

I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!


----------



## boedicca

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boedicca, apart from my flu jab I’m pretty sure I’ve had everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  The proggies here are developing a particularly nasty anti-biotic resistance strain of toxic ideology.  So, best to have a Hazmat suit as a precaution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
Click to expand...



Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.


Perhaps you might like visiting France like I did with my family 
When my family were young I’d hire a Gite somewhere in Brittany, I’d fill the Volvo up and off we’d go, my children had the pleasure of holidaying in France, in fact if I win the lottery I’d probably buy a house near Quimper.


----------



## Roy Batty

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boedicca, apart from my flu jab I’m pretty sure I’ve had everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  The proggies here are developing a particularly nasty anti-biotic resistance strain of toxic ideology.  So, best to have a Hazmat suit as a precaution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
Click to expand...

Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca


----------



## boedicca

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boedicca, apart from my flu jab I’m pretty sure I’ve had everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  The proggies here are developing a particularly nasty anti-biotic resistance strain of toxic ideology.  So, best to have a Hazmat suit as a precaution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
Click to expand...



Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.


----------



## Roy Batty

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Boedicca, apart from my flu jab I’m pretty sure I’ve had everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  The proggies here are developing a particularly nasty anti-biotic resistance strain of toxic ideology.  So, best to have a Hazmat suit as a precaution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
Click to expand...

I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Roy Batty said:


> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant..




I was wondering when you were going to retire!


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you might like visiting France like I did with my family
> When my family were young I’d hire a Gite somewhere in Brittany, I’d fill the Volvo up and off we’d go, my children had the pleasure of holidaying in France, in fact if I win the lottery I’d probably buy a house near Quimper.
Click to expand...


I took a holiday there a few years ago. My daughter had hired a Gite, and I travelled from Paris with the TGV to meet her there.

Just lovely. Pastoral and tranquil. There was a medieval town I visited; can't remember the name.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you might like visiting France like I did with my family
> When my family were young I’d hire a Gite somewhere in Brittany, I’d fill the Volvo up and off we’d go, my children had the pleasure of holidaying in France, in fact if I win the lottery I’d probably buy a house near Quimper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took a holiday there a few years ago. My daughter had hired a Gite, and I travelled from Paris with the TGV to meet her there.
> 
> Just lovely. Pastoral and tranquil. There was a medieval town I visited; can't remember the name.
Click to expand...

Vitre?
We stayed in the town of Scaer, I remember one fact. The church steeple is 39 m high


----------



## boedicca

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.  The proggies here are developing a particularly nasty anti-biotic resistance strain of toxic ideology.  So, best to have a Hazmat suit as a precaution.
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
Click to expand...



It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a career working for the British government i am a tired civil servant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering when you were going to retire!
Click to expand...


That's a long time ago, Dog.

We'll all grown up and cool now.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you might like visiting France like I did with my family
> When my family were young I’d hire a Gite somewhere in Brittany, I’d fill the Volvo up and off we’d go, my children had the pleasure of holidaying in France, in fact if I win the lottery I’d probably buy a house near Quimper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took a holiday there a few years ago. My daughter had hired a Gite, and I travelled from Paris with the TGV to meet her there.
> 
> Just lovely. Pastoral and tranquil. There was a medieval town I visited; can't remember the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vitre?
Click to expand...


I'll research it.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in another life I will be able to travel and visit Cornwall/Wales/Scotland/Ireland. Hopefully, I will be reborn wealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you might like visiting France like I did with my family
> When my family were young I’d hire a Gite somewhere in Brittany, I’d fill the Volvo up and off we’d go, my children had the pleasure of holidaying in France, in fact if I win the lottery I’d probably buy a house near Quimper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took a holiday there a few years ago. My daughter had hired a Gite, and I travelled from Paris with the TGV to meet her there.
> 
> Just lovely. Pastoral and tranquil. There was a medieval town I visited; can't remember the name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vitre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll research it.
Click to expand...

It has a castle with a dry moat


----------



## Roy Batty

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
Click to expand...




boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
Click to expand...

We get a lot of words from Latin, the Romans used the term testis to give an assurance of truth, in a court of law we testify that we are going to tell the truth. I’m cupping my testicals and swearing to you I’m truthful... how’s that?


----------



## boedicca

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get a lot of words from Latin, the Romans used the term testis to give an assurance of truth, in a court of law we testify that we are going to tell the truth. I’m cupping my testicals and swearing to you I’m truthful... how’s that?
Click to expand...



Your claim is meaningless without photographic evidence.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Roy Batty

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get a lot of words from Latin, the Romans used the term testis to give an assurance of truth, in a court of law we testify that we are going to tell the truth. I’m cupping my testicals and swearing to you I’m truthful... how’s that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is meaningless without photographic evidence.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

I see your pm is not turned on. Maybe you could see the evidence?


----------



## Mindful

I remember the train came through Rennes.


----------



## boedicca

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get a lot of words from Latin, the Romans used the term testis to give an assurance of truth, in a court of law we testify that we are going to tell the truth. I’m cupping my testicals and swearing to you I’m truthful... how’s that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is meaningless without photographic evidence.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your pm is not turned on. Maybe you could see the evidence?
Click to expand...


Oh, Puh-leeeze.  I jest!  Pics are TMI.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> I remember the train came through Rennes.


Don’t speak to me of Rennes! A filthy little shit of a waiter in Rennes refused to come and take my families order.


----------



## Roy Batty

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get a lot of words from Latin, the Romans used the term testis to give an assurance of truth, in a court of law we testify that we are going to tell the truth. I’m cupping my testicals and swearing to you I’m truthful... how’s that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is meaningless without photographic evidence.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your pm is not turned on. Maybe you could see the evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Puh-leeeze.  I jest!  Pics are TMI.
Click to expand...

Yeah... I thought so... just teasing you Boedicca!


----------



## 22lcidw

boedicca said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, I’m resistant to that bollocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
Click to expand...

The real issue is the other person's honesty and integrity when being judge, jury and executioner on a person. Many people destroyed....


----------



## boedicca

Roy Batty said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get a lot of words from Latin, the Romans used the term testis to give an assurance of truth, in a court of law we testify that we are going to tell the truth. I’m cupping my testicals and swearing to you I’m truthful... how’s that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is meaningless without photographic evidence.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your pm is not turned on. Maybe you could see the evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Puh-leeeze.  I jest!  Pics are TMI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... I thought so... just teasing you Boedicca!
Click to expand...



Ahem,

It's boedicca in the style of e e cummings, s'il vous plait!


----------



## Roy Batty

22lcidw said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...we'll see.  With a name like Roy Batty, you likely have a predetermined expiration date.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I’m known by a few more usernames on various boards as well Boedicca
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of that I have no doubt.   The only question is how many other socks you have on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an original guy, if I assume a username I stick with just the one. I’m an honest guy... I’m English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universally acknowledged that when a person feels compelled to cry up his honesty or integrity, he is usually rather deficient is said attribute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real issue is the other person's honesty and integrity when being judge, jury and executioner on a person. Many people destroyed....
Click to expand...

Trust is a two way street, I’m here for the long run. This board has shown it’s got a real good set of people, if I prove I’m a trustworthy guy that’s up to you to judge me.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the train came through Rennes.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t speak to me of Rennes! A filthy little shit of a waiter in Rennes refused to come and take my families order.
Click to expand...


The train only passed through. Could I have disembarked at Lorient?


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the train came through Rennes.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t speak to me of Rennes! A filthy little shit of a waiter in Rennes refused to come and take my families order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The train only passed through. Could I have disembarked at Lorient?
Click to expand...


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the train came through Rennes.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t speak to me of Rennes! A filthy little shit of a waiter in Rennes refused to come and take my families order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The train only passed through. Could I have disembarked at Lorient?
Click to expand...

Did you pass Fougères?


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the train came through Rennes.
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t speak to me of Rennes! A filthy little shit of a waiter in Rennes refused to come and take my families order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The train only passed through. Could I have disembarked at Lorient?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you pass Fougères?
Click to expand...


Just can't remember. I thought I'd never forget, but I can't recall the names. 

I was  collected at the train station, and whisked off to the remote countryside.


----------



## Gracie

During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!


----------



## Mindful

Gracie said:


> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!



I used to go there often. Another lovely area.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
Click to expand...

Think man think!  
Did you ever get to the coast at La Balle?


----------



## Gracie

Mindful said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
Click to expand...

One of my greats was a soldier in Napoleons army but can't remember which one. On the other hand...another great blazed the Oregon Trail. But the originals that made me exist were all european.


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my greats was a soldier in Napoleons army but can't remember which one. On the other hand...another great blazed the Oregon Trail. But the originals that made me exist were all european.
Click to expand...

My eldest son has been following up on our Dutch history, seems our ancestry lived in the Zeider zee area Apparently one of them was our town mayor.


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my greats was a soldier in Napoleons army but can't remember which one. On the other hand...another great blazed the Oregon Trail. But the originals that made me exist were all european.
Click to expand...

 What is your French ancestry percentage?


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think man think!
> Did you ever get to the coast at La Balle?
Click to expand...


There was one seaside place; rather tatty.

Some years previous to that trip, I took a ferry from Jersey to a beautiful Britanny town. The smell of woodsmoke in the air.

Can't  remember the name of that either.


----------



## Roy Batty




----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think man think!
> Did you ever get to the coast at La Balle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was one seaside place; rather tatty.
> 
> Some years previous to that trip, I took a ferry from Jersey to a beautiful Britanny town. The smell of woodsmoke in the air.
> 
> Can't  remember the name of that either.
Click to expand...

No photos in a cake tin aunt Margret gave you?


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think man think!
> Did you ever get to the coast at La Balle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was one seaside place; rather tatty.
> 
> Some years previous to that trip, I took a ferry from Jersey to a beautiful Britanny town. The smell of woodsmoke in the air.
> 
> Can't  remember the name of that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No photos in a cake tin aunt Margret gave you?
Click to expand...


I think they are on my other computer. Which somehow died the death.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> During my ancestry hunt, a town in France kept turning up. Alsace or something like that. And I mean..more times than just one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think man think!
> Did you ever get to the coast at La Balle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was one seaside place; rather tatty.
> 
> Some years previous to that trip, I took a ferry from Jersey to a beautiful Britanny town. The smell of woodsmoke in the air.
> 
> Can't  remember the name of that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No photos in a cake tin aunt Margret gave you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they are on my other computer. Which somehow died the death.
Click to expand...


That’s disapointing


----------



## Roy Batty

Here Gracie, my ancestry results


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to go there often. Another lovely area.
> 
> 
> 
> Think man think!
> Did you ever get to the coast at La Balle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was one seaside place; rather tatty.
> 
> Some years previous to that trip, I took a ferry from Jersey to a beautiful Britanny town. The smell of woodsmoke in the air.
> 
> Can't  remember the name of that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No photos in a cake tin aunt Margret gave you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they are on my other computer. Which somehow died the death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s disapointing
Click to expand...


I'd sort of forgotten about it. Till you jogged  my memory about Britanny, and how beautiful it was.

I'd been mostly centred around Provence and the Languedoc.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think man think!
> Did you ever get to the coast at La Balle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was one seaside place; rather tatty.
> 
> Some years previous to that trip, I took a ferry from Jersey to a beautiful Britanny town. The smell of woodsmoke in the air.
> 
> Can't  remember the name of that either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No photos in a cake tin aunt Margret gave you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they are on my other computer. Which somehow died the death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That’s disapointing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd sort of forgotten about it. Till you jogged  my memory about Britanny, and how beautiful it was.
> 
> I'd been mostly centred around Provence and the Languedoc.
Click to expand...

It’s a big country all right, those days I had a Volvo 340 saloon, it was built like a tank, a 1.7litre Renault engine. It was a very reliable car, first car I had with heated seats. I didn’t fear driving all those miles in it, breaking down didn’t enter my head


----------



## Gracie

ancestry map.jpg
Where I came from


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> ancestry map.jpg
> Where I came from


Wow 91% 
My wife is 87% 
Her ancestry is Scots/Irish 
But I blew her out of the water with my Neanderthal variant amount of 301


----------



## Roy Batty

I’ve just sent a Tweet to Jeremy Corbyn.  It’s derogatory, so i wont bore you with what I said.


----------



## Gracie

I guess I'm pretty white, lol.


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> I guess I'm pretty white, lol.


Yes very..........
My eyes are green, only 2% in the world have them.
What colour are yours?
At a guess I bet you are A+ blood type too.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Roy Batty said:


> I’ve just sent a Tweet to Jeremy Corbyn.  It’s derogatory, so i wont bore you with what I said.




I tried sending him a letter.

it came back from Nablus saying "Undeliverable" though.


----------



## Roy Batty

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve just sent a Tweet to Jeremy Corbyn.  It’s derogatory, so i wont bore you with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried sending him a letter.
> 
> it came back from Nablus saying "Undeliverable" though.
Click to expand...


I am a union member of “Unite”  if I wanted to I could email him.


----------



## Gracie

Roy Batty said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm pretty white, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very..........
> My eyes are green, only 2% in the world have them.
> What colour are yours?
> At a guess I bet you are A+ blood type too.
Click to expand...

Kinda a mix of blue and grey. Some folks call them hazel eyes but I don't think mine are. I tan easily too. Not sure what my blood type is. Dark brown hair now very grey on top, lol. Wrinkly. Decrepit. Old.


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm pretty white, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very..........
> My eyes are green, only 2% in the world have them.
> What colour are yours?
> At a guess I bet you are A+ blood type too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda a mix of blue and grey. Some folks call them hazel eyes but I don't think mine are. I tan easily too. Not sure what my blood type is. Dark brown hair now very grey on top, lol. Wrinkly. Decrepit. Old.
Click to expand...


44% of brits have O type
42% of brits have A type

Both my sons have had their 23andme results, they have 47.7%-47.3%  of my dna.
My eldest son has my blood group A+  whilst my younger son has A- 
their mother has O- so that’s where my son gets the negative from. He has her white Scandinavian skin and very blond hair, but he has my green eyes.
My eldest son has a different skin and tans easily and has a darker blond hair. It’s funny how different they are, they are 100% my sons.


----------



## Gracie

A much YOUNGER ME:

114372267afbd0708ab05a3d6498c157.jpg

i used to never share pics of me but now that I am antique..I look nothing like this, lol, and nobody would recognize me anyway.


----------



## Roy Batty

Gracie said:


> A much YOUNGER ME:
> 
> 114372267afbd0708ab05a3d6498c157.jpg
> 
> i used to never share pics of me but now that I am antique..I look nothing like this, lol, and nobody would recognize me anyway.



Nice eyes! 

This is me


----------



## gtopa1

okfine said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *13 Piece Breakfast For Just £5 On Black Friday!*
> 
> *From Morrison's.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291918
> 
> 
> 
> No corn flakes? Looks like all else is there. Oops, no OJ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He might try some rice crispies on the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was always jammed in the morning. Drink what I could and grab a butty to go.
Click to expand...


I remember my very first butty; not LVat type of course. Not exactly overwhelming but quite a good breakfast.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Gracie said:


> A much YOUNGER ME:
> 
> 114372267afbd0708ab05a3d6498c157.jpg
> 
> i used to never share pics of me but now that I am antique..I look nothing like this, lol, and nobody would recognize me anyway.


I bet you haven't changed a bit!!!

Greg


----------



## Gracie

gtopa1 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A much YOUNGER ME:
> 
> 114372267afbd0708ab05a3d6498c157.jpg
> 
> i used to never share pics of me but now that I am antique..I look nothing like this, lol, and nobody would recognize me anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you haven't changed a bit!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Ha ha! Oh yes I have. Gonna be 70 in less than 3 years, give or take. Old woman, wattle neck, etc.
Dayum. 70. I thought I would never live to see 50.


----------



## Gracie

And...its time for my nap, lol.
See youse guys in a few hours or so. 
Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Roy Batty

They were selling frozen turkeys in Morrisons supermarket last Friday, the wife picked up a large one. They must be going cheap as it was £18   I remember last year trying to get one, the bleeder cost £24 as we bought it very late for Xmas.

As my wife is a northern bint she is very practical, she buys £6 worth of Xmas stamps from Morrison’s every week, normally she has £250 to feed me the 2 weeks I have off work over the Xmas holidays...booze and food.....I usually put on over half a stone, that’s 7lbs for you colonists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Roy Batty said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve just sent a Tweet to Jeremy Corbyn.  It’s derogatory, so i wont bore you with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried sending him a letter.
> 
> it came back from Nablus saying "Undeliverable" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a union member of “Unite”  if I wanted to I could email him.
Click to expand...

That would be nice.


You should mention that I just finished writing my new book.  It's a thriller called "The terrorist at #10 Downing"

My publisher is waiting until after the next election to decide to market it as fiction or non-fiction.


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find England very beautiful specially the landscapes in Barnaby i like this serie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in England?
> You seem to have a very good understanding of English and grammar.
Click to expand...

I have never been to visit England once before but I think maybe in the near future to go with my family, I am the only one who "speaks" in English, we will leave from Normandy


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why most French girls are too skinny, they have no titties, they need beefing up with a few chips in em!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, i'm not skinny and i  have titties
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a photo to prove the ample bosom.....you are a french lass with a flat chest.
Click to expand...

After some research at the forum you will find a picture of me and my family somewhere


----------



## Mindful

Pasty?

Oppressive?

When is Thanksgiving?


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Draughty and damp. Those 'idyllic' villages, situated down the M40 corridor, must be the most murderous places on earth.
> 
> Regarding Midsomer Murders, the French dub things.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a new Barnaby now, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in England?
> You seem to have a very good understanding of English and grammar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been to visit England once before but I think maybe in the near future to go with my family, I am the only one who "speaks" in English, we will leave from Normandy
Click to expand...

We may be related, I have French DNA


----------



## Roy Batty

Dogmaphobe said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve just sent a Tweet to Jeremy Corbyn.  It’s derogatory, so i wont bore you with what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried sending him a letter.
> 
> it came back from Nablus saying "Undeliverable" though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a union member of “Unite”  if I wanted to I could email him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be nice.
> 
> 
> You should mention that I just finished writing my new book.  It's a thriller called "The terrorist at #10 Downing"
> 
> My publisher is waiting until after the next election to decide to market it as fiction or non-fiction.
Click to expand...


I love writing short stories, Hemingway wrote mostly on things he’d seen or was told about, my style is similar. My stories are fictional with the truth embedded within, all of my stories have a theme,  but with the added bonus of a sting in the tail.


----------



## Mindful

Roy.

I found it.

Le Helleguy
56310 Quistinic
Brittany
France


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> Le Helleguy
> 56310 Quistinic
> Brittany
> France
> 
> View attachment 292203 View attachment 292204



 Typical Gite in Brittany, it looks fantastic. 

All Gites like that have  the barbecue 50m away from the main house.  Barbecue fires in remote villages are pretty expensive


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> Le Helleguy
> 56310 Quistinic
> Brittany
> France
> 
> View attachment 292203 View attachment 292204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Gite in Brittany, it looks fantastic.
> 
> All Gites like that have  the barbecue 50m away from the main house.  Barbecue fires in remote villages are pretty expensive
Click to expand...


Alas, no more. The owners sold the cottages, and retired to Finistere.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> Le Helleguy
> 56310 Quistinic
> Brittany
> France
> 
> View attachment 292203 View attachment 292204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Gite in Brittany, it looks fantastic.
> 
> All Gites like that have  the barbecue 50m away from the main house.  Barbecue fires in remote villages are pretty expensive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alas, no more. The owners sold the cottages, and retired to Finistere.
Click to expand...


I’ve stayed around the area of Finestere, I bought some “Chouchen” a local brew there I remember, brewed with honey, a type  of mead, quite strong. We stayed near a place called Rosporden.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> Le Helleguy
> 56310 Quistinic
> Brittany
> France
> 
> View attachment 292203 View attachment 292204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Gite in Brittany, it looks fantastic.
> 
> All Gites like that have  the barbecue 50m away from the main house.  Barbecue fires in remote villages are pretty expensive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alas, no more. The owners sold the cottages, and retired to Finistere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve stayed around the area of Finestere, I bought some “Chouchen” a local brew there I remember, brewed with honey, a type  of mead, quite strong. We stayed near a place called Rosporden.
Click to expand...


I like  the look of that region. Windswept coastline. Pirates? Half timbered buildings.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> Le Helleguy
> 56310 Quistinic
> Brittany
> France
> 
> View attachment 292203 View attachment 292204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Gite in Brittany, it looks fantastic.
> 
> All Gites like that have  the barbecue 50m away from the main house.  Barbecue fires in remote villages are pretty expensive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alas, no more. The owners sold the cottages, and retired to Finistere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve stayed around the area of Finestere, I bought some “Chouchen” a local brew there I remember, brewed with honey, a type  of mead, quite strong. We stayed near a place called Rosporden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like  the look of that region. Windswept coastline. Pirates? Half timbered buildings.
Click to expand...

My new wife won’t let me take her to France for vacations, she was born of older parents, her father was captured by the Germans and spent the whole of the war as a prisoner, he claimed they were marched through France and the French villagers refused to give them water.
No matter what I say or do she won’t budge on it. Her words are “fuck the Frog bastards!”
Well that’s it, no more Brittany holidays for me unless she snuffs  it first.


----------



## Roy Batty

It’s Black Friday!!     I bought an Arsenal travel mug from eBay, call it a little treat, I’ve been a good boy recently.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy.
> 
> I found it.
> 
> Le Helleguy
> 56310 Quistinic
> Brittany
> France
> 
> View attachment 292203 View attachment 292204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Gite in Brittany, it looks fantastic.
> 
> All Gites like that have  the barbecue 50m away from the main house.  Barbecue fires in remote villages are pretty expensive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alas, no more. The owners sold the cottages, and retired to Finistere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’ve stayed around the area of Finestere, I bought some “Chouchen” a local brew there I remember, brewed with honey, a type  of mead, quite strong. We stayed near a place called Rosporden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like  the look of that region. Windswept coastline. Pirates? Half timbered buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My new wife won’t let me take her to France for vacations, she was born of older parents, her father was captured by the Germans and spent the whole of the war as a prisoner, he claimed they were marched through France and the French villagers refused to give them water.
> No matter what I say or do she won’t budge on it. Her words are “fuck the Frog bastards!”
> Well that’s it, no more Brittany holidays for me unless she snuffs  it first.
Click to expand...


I spent an evening with a Frog in a bar earlier this year. At one of our International Meetups. We spent the whole time insulting each other (that French/English rivalry) It was great fun. He had a winning smile, and has relocated to Lille.


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> It’s Black Friday!!     I bought an Arsenal travel mug from eBay, call it a little treat, I’ve been a good boy recently.



You've certainly fallen from grace, descending into the USMB den of iniquity.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Black Friday!!     I bought an Arsenal travel mug from eBay, call it a little treat, I’ve been a good boy recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've certainly fallen from grace, descending into the USMB den of iniquity.
Click to expand...


In my Anglo Saxon backwater we play rugby, football is rather frowned upon, the only time I watch any are FA cup games on the BBC or watching it on BTsports channels.
I’ve refused to sign up to the SKY package for premier league games preferring to go Down the pub and watching with a real ale or 3.
Arsenal are my team of choice.... I’m sorry I’ll get me coat!


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Black Friday!!     I bought an Arsenal travel mug from eBay, call it a little treat, I’ve been a good boy recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've certainly fallen from grace, descending into the USMB den of iniquity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my Anglo Saxon backwater we play rugby, football is rather frowned upon, the only time I watch any are FA cup games on the BBC or watching it on BTsports channels.
> I’ve refused to sign up to the SKY package for premier league games preferring to go Down the pub and watching with a real ale or 3.
> Arsenal are my team of choice.... I’m sorry I’ll get me coat!
Click to expand...


The only football (I refuse to call it soccer) that interests me is the World Cup. The last one being at an Irish Pub just outside DC. Substantial presence of Americans who were really into it.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Black Friday!!     I bought an Arsenal travel mug from eBay, call it a little treat, I’ve been a good boy recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've certainly fallen from grace, descending into the USMB den of iniquity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my Anglo Saxon backwater we play rugby, football is rather frowned upon, the only time I watch any are FA cup games on the BBC or watching it on BTsports channels.
> I’ve refused to sign up to the SKY package for premier league games preferring to go Down the pub and watching with a real ale or 3.
> Arsenal are my team of choice.... I’m sorry I’ll get me coat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only football (I refuse to call it soccer) that interests me is the World Cup. The last one being at an Irish Pub just outside DC. Substantial presence of Americans who were really into it.
Click to expand...


Invented in..... you guessed it.... England


----------



## Mindful

The early history of American football can be traced to early versions of rugby football and association football.Both games have their origin in varieties of football played in Britain in the mid-19th century, in which a football is kicked at a goal or run over a line, which in turn were based on the varieties of English public school football games. 

Wiki.

Some have traced it back to Ancient Greece.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> The early history of American football can be traced to early versions of rugby football and association football.Both games have their origin in varieties of football played in Britain in the mid-19th century, in which a football is kicked at a goal or run over a line, which in turn were based on the varieties of English public school football games.
> 
> Wiki.
> 
> Some have traced it back to Ancient Greece.


Greek traders of course sailed here, they took it back with them.


----------



## Roy Batty

Cops have shot a wog near London Bridge after stabbing several people. One fatality so far


----------



## Roy Batty

Wife sent me a sky news report as I was sat in the barbers chair having my ears lowered.


----------



## OldLady

Roy Batty said:


> Cops have shot a wog near London Bridge after stabbing several people. One fatality so far


What's a wog?


----------



## Roy Batty

OldLady said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops have shot a wog near London Bridge after stabbing several people. One fatality so far
> 
> 
> 
> What's a wog?
Click to expand...

Um..... a wog is a non white foreign person or immigrant.
(Southern Europe)


----------



## Roy Batty

Here is the complete definition.

used to refer to any nonwhite person, especially a dark-skinned native of the Middle East or Southeast Asia


----------



## Mindful

Roy Batty said:


> Here is the complete definition.
> 
> used to refer to any nonwhite person, especially a dark-skinned native of the Middle East or Southeast Asia



Don't forget the wops.


----------



## Roy Batty

Mindful said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the complete definition.
> 
> used to refer to any nonwhite person, especially a dark-skinned native of the Middle East or Southeast Asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the wops.
Click to expand...

 Americans know what a wop is... Wog catches a few out


----------



## Roy Batty

I’ve had my ears lowered on the coldest day so far, i must be mad, and I had to wait 40 mins too. And I stupidly went out without a coat.


----------



## Mac-7

Roy Batty said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops have shot a wog near London Bridge after stabbing several people. One fatality so far
> 
> 
> 
> What's a wog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..... a wog is a non white foreign person or immigrant.
> (Southern Europe)
Click to expand...

Roy is teaching us to speak proper English


----------



## Roy Batty

R


Mac-7 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops have shot a wog near London Bridge after stabbing several people. One fatality so far
> 
> 
> 
> What's a wog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..... a wog is a non white foreign person or immigrant.
> (Southern Europe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roy is teaching us to speak proper English
Click to expand...

LOL    Honestly I use the word proper a couple of hundred times a day

watch all of the video.


----------



## Mindful

Mac-7 said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops have shot a wog near London Bridge after stabbing several people. One fatality so far
> 
> 
> 
> What's a wog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..... a wog is a non white foreign person or immigrant.
> (Southern Europe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roy is teaching us to speak proper English
Click to expand...


We brought  you the word >> wanker.


----------



## Mac-7

Mindful said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops have shot a wog near London Bridge after stabbing several people. One fatality so far
> 
> 
> 
> What's a wog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..... a wog is a non white foreign person or immigrant.
> (Southern Europe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roy is teaching us to speak proper English
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We brought  you the word >> wanker.
Click to expand...

I never use that word cause I never knew how

And dont want to learn


----------



## Roy Batty

Today I visited an aunt, my uncle passed away in the summer, every Saturday I try to visit her, my uncle was my mother’s younger brother, he passed away quietly in hospital after being diagnosed with brain cancer only a few weeks prior. It was inoperable, he knew this but was brave to the end.


----------



## beautress

Roy Batty said:


> Today I visited an aunt, my uncle passed away in the summer, every Saturday I try to visit her, my uncle was my mother’s younger brother, he passed away quietly in hospital after being diagnosed with brain cancer only a few weeks prior. It was inoperable, he knew this but was brave to the end.


Lovely thing to do, Roy! 
​


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful, you are English ? I did not know it, I thought you were American.
> I'm not watching the serie since John Nettles left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in England?
> You seem to have a very good understanding of English and grammar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been to visit England once before but I think maybe in the near future to go with my family, I am the only one who "speaks" in English, we will leave from Normandy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be related, I have French DNA
Click to expand...

I have different kind of DNA. I am not a pure race LOL but I think I still won the lottery


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not pick up on my spelling?
> 
> Yes, no one can replace John Nettles.
> 
> 
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in England?
> You seem to have a very good understanding of English and grammar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been to visit England once before but I think maybe in the near future to go with my family, I am the only one who "speaks" in English, we will leave from Normandy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be related, I have French DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have different kind of DNA. I am not a pure race LOL but I think I still won the lottery
Click to expand...

My French ancestry is from Normandy.  Most English school children are taught French, I can order 2 large Beers in any bar in France.


----------



## Roy Batty

Today I attended to a job at Warwick.  The old saying “give a monkey a drill and he will do damage” certainly is true.
How the he’ll can you drill through 1/4”  steel pipe with a 12mm masonry bit and not know you are drill into something a bit special.... madness (ranting)


----------



## Dalia

Roy Batty said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> But no, I do not pick up ... that's the barrier of languages.
> I try not to make too many mistakes, but well and I must also understand the expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in England?
> You seem to have a very good understanding of English and grammar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never been to visit England once before but I think maybe in the near future to go with my family, I am the only one who "speaks" in English, we will leave from Normandy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be related, I have French DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have different kind of DNA. I am not a pure race LOL but I think I still won the lottery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My French ancestry is from Normandy.  Most English school children are taught French, I can order 2 large Beers in any bar in France.
Click to expand...

I love Normandie , i am going in Normandie this summer in July for a few Week in my husband family house.


----------



## Roy Batty

Dalia said:


> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Batty said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time have you spent in England?
> You seem to have a very good understanding of English and grammar.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to visit England once before but I think maybe in the near future to go with my family, I am the only one who "speaks" in English, we will leave from Normandy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be related, I have French DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have different kind of DNA. I am not a pure race LOL but I think I still won the lottery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My French ancestry is from Normandy.  Most English school children are taught French, I can order 2 large Beers in any bar in France.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Normandie , i am going in Normandie this summer in July for a few Week in my husband family house.
> 
> View attachment 294322
Click to expand...

Tres bien!


----------



## Scamp

How do you feel about the Muslim invasion there? Just curious, would like to hear it from someone who lives there.


----------



## Denizen

Scamp said:


> How do you feel about the Muslim invasion there? Just curious, would like to hear it from someone who lives there.



What about the Viking invention of weekend travel holidays.

Six men and a boy conquer England every weekend back home Monday.


----------



## Picaro

Must be cool to be able to go watch *The Great British Baking Show* live. Where do they rent those cool tents?


----------

